# I Lost My Virginity When I Was...?



## imtylerdammit (Sep 20, 2008)

What age?!!


----------



## KidCreole (Sep 20, 2008)

18. and my first time was weird! found out i was "blessed" and then she cried and hugged me for 15 mins... still dont understand that part...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

I cried my first time, and bled for three days.He sucked.Sex hurt for months.I'm glad that's over.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 20, 2008)

heh... sorry about that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, hope you got better!


GrowTech said:


> heh... sorry about that.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I cried my first time, and bled for three days.He sucked.Sex hurt for months.I'm glad that's over.


 
did you happen to catch the vehicle that plowed into you?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, he owes me child support, lol.


imtylerdammit said:


> did you happen to catch the vehicle that plowed into you?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, he owes me child support, lol.


Spolier Alert! 
we all burn in the end.

my first i still know and she gives me free tattoos now


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 20, 2008)

woo hoo! im still a virgin...yay me!!! lol but im gonna be blonde soon...so im gonna find out if blondes have more fun


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 20, 2008)

was 15, so was girlfriend. It hurt her incredibly bad and was zero fun for me.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 20, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> Spolier Alert!
> we all burn in the end.
> 
> my first i still know and she gives me free tattoos now


and such pretty tattoos too


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, it's good you can get a long with her.Does she give you...other stuff?


imtylerdammit said:


> Spolier Alert!
> we all burn in the end.
> 
> my first i still know and she gives me free tattoos now


I doubt they do.


sarah22 said:


> woo hoo! im still a virgin...yay me!!! lol but im gonna be blonde soon...so im gonna find out if blondes have more fun


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 20, 2008)

hahaha just tattoos. i was a kid then. idk how i went out with her...unless.

oops


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I doubt they do.


i just really need a change...and blonde is the complete polar opposite of black hair...lol. its orange right now tho  hehe. sorry for interrupting the thread


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm a redhead.Well, auburn, not red red.


sarah22 said:


> i just really need a change...and blonde is the complete polar opposite of black hair...lol. its orange right now tho  hehe. sorry for interrupting the thread


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

You know.


imtylerdammit said:


> hahaha just tattoos. i was a kid then. idk how i went out with her...unless.
> 
> oops


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 20, 2008)

being a virgin does suck big time tho. if i could go back in time and lose it in high school i definitely would. guys hear the word virgin...and immediately lose interest. i also think virginity is overrated. whoever said being a virgin was a good thing deserves to be shot...lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

If it really wan't a big deal to you, you wouldn't let them know.And I'm not ragging on ya, just saying.I used to think my cherry was something special that would show a guy how I preferred him above all others.Real romantic notion.Time cured me of that.


sarah22 said:


> being a virgin does suck big time tho. if i could go back in time and lose it in high school i definitely would. guys hear the word virgin...and immediately lose interest. i also think virginity is overrated. whoever said being a virgin was a good thing deserves to be shot...lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 20, 2008)

haha i wanna see it gene wilder is on RIU


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

It's not curly, it's straight, and it has a part in the middle, like a hippy chick.My hair used to almost be to my waist but it's right in between my shoulder blades now.Gene wilder.


imtylerdammit said:


> haha i wanna see it gene wilder is on RIU


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> If it really wan't a big deal to you, you wouldn't let them know.And I'm not ragging on ya, just saying.I used to think my cherry was something special that would show a guy how I preferred him above all others.Real romantic notion.Time cured me of that.


hmm im not sure that the virginity part is all that important...but i tell people because i dont want guys to think im an easy hoebag cuz im soooo not...lol. and go figure the guy i like has a girlfriend...*sigh*...but then again they dont call me a crazy bitch for nothing...hahaha


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 20, 2008)

i was 15 lucky she was my girl so i can explain to her it would get better, didn't need her ruining my freshman year of high school saying i sucked lol
(second time tho i took her round the fucking world lol)


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's not curly, it's straight, and it has a part in the middle, like a hippy chick.My hair used to almost be to my waist but it's right in between my shoulder blades now.Gene wilder.


u had long hair too?! hehe thats awesome. i dont even miss my long hair. im glad i cut it off


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, it's not short, but I don't miss the hassle.


sarah22 said:


> u had long hair too?! hehe thats awesome. i dont even miss my long hair. im glad i cut it off


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 20, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> i was 15 lucky she was my girl so i can explain to her it would get better, didn't need her ruining my freshman year of high school saying i sucked lol
> (second time tho i took her round the fucking world lol)




/'\ /'\ /'\ /'\


^standing ovation


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 20, 2008)

the one and only black girl ive ever been with was the girl i lost my virginity too (she lost hers to me as well)


at that point i was going to a school in central florida where whites were the minority


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 20, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> i was 15 lucky she was my girl so i can explain to her it would get better, didn't need her ruining my freshman year of high school saying i sucked lol
> (second time tho i took her round the fucking world lol)


dude...thats exactly what i need...haha. a guy to "take me around the world"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

Doesn't around the world mean tongue in the butt? Otherwise known as chewing recycled granola?


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Doesn't around the world mean tongue in the butt? Otherwise known as chewing recycled granola?


i always thought that was called "tossing the salad" lol. i just mean it by...well...i need a guy to rip into me something fierce. i think it would release a lot of tension and stress and make me feel 100% better


----------



## iblazethatkush (Sep 20, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> being a virgin does suck big time tho. if i could go back in time and lose it in high school i definitely would. guys hear the word virgin...and immediately lose interest. i also think virginity is overrated. whoever said being a virgin was a good thing deserves to be shot...lol


Hmmm u do know u have a vagina, right? Not trying to be graphic. But, that does mean u can open your front door and find somebody that will fuck u. I don't get it. If u want to do it there shouldn't be any hold up.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 20, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Hmmm u do know u have a vagina, right? Not trying to be graphic. But, that does mean u can open your front door and find somebody that will fuck u. I don't get it. If u want to do it there shouldn't be any hold up.


well...theres a few things holding me up...im terrified for one thing...i want to...but im sooo scared...and i do want it to happen with the "right" person...not just some random guy. i want a guy that wants me...i have a really good friend that would get me thru the first time...but he doesnt *want *me like that...u know?


----------



## iblazethatkush (Sep 20, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> well...theres a few things holding me up...im terrified for one thing...i want to...but im sooo scared...and i do want it to happen with the "right" person...not just some random guy. i want a guy that wants me...i have a really good friend that would get me thru the first time...but he doesnt *want *me like that...u know?


Yeah I know wat you're sayin. I was terrified my first time too. I had to get hammered. Don't rush it. Wait till u find the right person and are ready. You'd probably be dissappointed if u did it with someone ur not going to be with. Actually, you'll probably b dissapointed no matter what lol. Losing your virginity isn't as great as they say it'll be. I still felt the same afterwards.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 20, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Yeah I know wat you're sayin. I was terrified my first time too. I had to get hammered. Don't rush it. Wait till u find the right person and are ready. You'd probably be dissappointed if u did it with someone ur not going to be with. Actually, you'll probably b dissapointed no matter what lol. Losing your virginity isn't as great as they say it'll be. I still felt the same afterwards.


well...im not hoping to feel too different...but i would like to feel very very tired...lol


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 20, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> well...im not hoping to feel too different...but i would like to feel very very tired...lol


i never though i'd say this but.................. i'm going to help *A GIRL *get laid

first ur gonna be dissapointed the fact that ur vagina is going to stretch (hopin the guy is well endowed) is going to hurt and not a little bit either infact u may scream out in pleasure as much as pain

second the whole "it's gotta be ur soulmate to give it to you the first the time"
is a load of bullshit it changes relationships and the first time will sometimes break one up so u want it to be with someone you care about but arn't to serious with so you know he will be a caring lover, not rush u, not make you do anything freaky the first time and will take it slow not try to tear ur pussy to pieces (atleast the first time lol)

third but shuld prolly be first is *BE SAFE BE SAFE BE SAFE *and oh yeh did i mention? *BE FUCKING SAFE! *make sure he wraps up bring an extra one for him "just in case" get one yourself and buy some day after pills

Fourth and most important if the second time u fuck doesen't go well 
*GIVE ME A CALL!!!*


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 21, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> /'\ /'\ /'\ /'\
> 
> 
> ^standing ovation


thank you thank you ur all too kind lol


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Doesn't around the world mean tongue in the butt? Otherwise known as chewing recycled granola?


never heard that one but i actually haven't done that my tongue only goes anywhere but there whether they keep it clean or not


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 21, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> i never though i'd say this but.................. i'm going to help *A GIRL *get laid
> 
> first ur gonna be dissapointed the fact that ur vagina is going to stretch (hopin the guy is well endowed) is going to hurt and not a little bit either infact u may scream out in pleasure as much as pain
> 
> ...


hehehe thanks for all the advice! yea i know i'll stretch...but it shouldnt hurt too bad...i use toys...so im good...lol. hey? im a 22 year old virgin! what did u expect? lol. and i know that its not gonna be a huge deal when i lose it...and i dont necessarily have to lose it to my soul mate or anything...but i do want it to be with a guy who cares about me...not just a hump and dump...which is a big problem for me. theres lots of guys that wanna jump in bed with me...but none that want _*me. *_so until i find that guy...i wait...and go thru a shitload of batteries...hahaha


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 21, 2008)

oh yea...and i'll be safe...too many of my friends and people i know have kids from being stupid...so yea...i will be very safe...sarah does not want to be a mom...lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 21, 2008)

You have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find a prince.Statistically, your first probably won't be your one and only.Just make sure you don't regret it.


sarah22 said:


> well...theres a few things holding me up...im terrified for one thing...i want to...but im sooo scared...and i do want it to happen with the "right" person...not just some random guy. i want a guy that wants me...i have a really good friend that would get me thru the first time...but he doesnt *want *me like that...u know?


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 21, 2008)

damn, i dont remember my first time,, i do remeber my first time smoking weed though


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 21, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> damn, i dont remember my first time,, i do remeber my first time smoking weed though



thats what this whole thread is really about. when did you lose you marijuana virginity!


----------



## dknob (Sep 21, 2008)

In my GF's leaky garage turned room behind the 7-11 on State College and East St in Anaheim. Ill never forget that shithole (the area/garage lol)


----------



## dknob (Sep 21, 2008)

They lose interest? Where the fuck is this? I love me some virgins



sarah22 said:


> being a virgin does suck big time tho. if i could go back in time and lose it in high school i definitely would. guys hear the word virgin...and immediately lose interest. i also think virginity is overrated. whoever said being a virgin was a good thing deserves to be shot...lol


----------



## dknob (Sep 21, 2008)

Just don't get preg-o. And any dude that says he is sterile so he doesnt need a condom is completely full of shit. This happened to a friend of mine, she got HPV and pregnant. 



sarah22 said:


> well...im not hoping to feel too different...but i would like to feel very very tired...lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont like a bloody schonson...


i guess gene wilder does habit RIU


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 21, 2008)

dknob said:


> Just don't get preg-o. And any dude that says he is sterile so he doesnt need a condom is completely full of shit. This happened to a friend of mine, she got HPV and pregnant.


i definitely wont be getting preggers. lol. im not mom material...i would love to get my tubes tied now...but because im only 22 i cant have it done.


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 21, 2008)

Still a virgin here  good little guy lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh, shit, I thought it was about real virginity.15 for pot, 18 for cherry.


imtylerdammit said:


> thats what this whole thread is really about. when did you lose you marijuana virginity!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 21, 2008)

haha no stoney its about sex. marijuana virginity will be the next one


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh well, make up my mind then, lol.


imtylerdammit said:


> haha no stoney its about sex. marijuana virginity will be the next one


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i lost my marijuana virginity when i was 22! lol. im a late bloomer........


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 21, 2008)

13 for weed 
15 for the v card


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 21, 2008)

when i was a boy of 15 i jumped on a girl(my first time was in a hotel room at the beach haha)and had sex for a first time ever.

that same year i made sweet love to mary jane as well.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 21, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> when i was a boy of 15 i jumped on a girl(my first time was in a hotel room at the beach haha)and had sex for a first time ever.
> 
> that same year i made sweet love to mary jane as well.


nice lol

/-\/-\/-\/-\


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 21, 2008)

CONDOMS
CONDOMS
CONDOMS

When I was young pregnancy was the big scare when it came to sex. 

Now there are things out there that will kill you, or at least be the gift that keeps on giving.

Always use a condom. If the guy tries to make some lame excuse about not wanting to wear a condom then say no. 

That goes for all of you ! CONDOMS.


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 22, 2008)

Fuck condoms.. the pill is better.. lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 22, 2008)

And remember..there are things that even a condom wont protect you from, such as hpv or herpes.If you get herpes, you have to put carmex on your junk.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 22, 2008)

The pill won't save you from cock rot. 





Conoclast said:


> Fuck condoms.. the pill is better.. lol


 


These days it just isn't safe to be single. I'm so glad I've been married for as long as I have. My husband doesn't go out creepin, so at least I know all my parts are safe. 

Herpes would suck, that's one of the gifts that keeps on giving I was talking about. 



Stoney McFried said:


> And remember..there are things that even a condom wont protect you from, such as hpv or herpes.If you get herpes, you have to put carmex on your junk.


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 22, 2008)

I mention the pill when talking about my gf.. we're both virgins and we've been together for 2 years.. if it's a stranger I'd use a condom of course


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 22, 2008)

You should really still use a condom. Everyone's body chemistry is different, some people just don't get the same effectiveness from the pill. Some people it works great for, others it doesn't. If you (she) are taking any antibiotics it makes the pill way less effective, and preganacy can occur. 

I got pregnant on the pill back in the mid 80's. Never missed a pill either. 5 other girls I knew in my same county got pregnant that same year on those same pills. Please know this and feel free to take additional precautions. 

Keep in mind that pretty much no medication is made in the US anymore and China is once again busted for fucking up manufacturing. This time they put poison in baby formula that was being sold in their own country to save money. 

Everytime anyone is thinking about having unprotected sex, think about, "what if these are just sugar pills, they were made in China and they can't seem to keep their shit right". 

Don't worry, my own adult children have heard this same lecture.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 22, 2008)

I was 12 when a friend of mines mom had her way with me .. It lasted all of 2 min.. I got it in and within 3 strokes i was spunking all over... I did what every 12 year old would do .. I TOLD EVERYONE that I GOT LAID ... Somehow my Mom found out and beat the shit out of the lady.. well after about 7 yrs later that same lady's daughter (who was my age) was sucking me off daily for coke ...


----------



## FlandersFlash (Sep 22, 2008)

Sara,
Ever think about auctioning it off?


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 22, 2008)

FlandersFlash said:


> Sara,
> Ever think about auctioning it off?


no i havent thought of that actually...lol...but how much are we talkin here? i have very high self worth and self esteem


----------



## FlandersFlash (Sep 22, 2008)

Way beyond what I have in cash at the moment I am sure !!


----------



## dknob (Sep 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> no i havent thought of that actually...lol...but how much are we talkin here? i have very high self worth and self esteem


Ill start the bidding at 28 grams!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

haha umm how about an O of buddha kusk?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 22, 2008)

I was 14........


----------



## cluch (Sep 22, 2008)

i was 14 and so was she,after we broke up she turned whore..wait a minute all my girlfriends turned whore after we broke up,, i wonder if theres a connection?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I was 12 when a friend of mines mom had her way with me .. It lasted all of 2 min.. I got it in and within 3 strokes i was spunking all over... I did what every 12 year old would do .. I TOLD EVERYONE that I GOT LAID ... Somehow my Mom found out and beat the shit out of the lady.. well after about 7 yrs later that same lady's daughter (who was my age) was sucking me off daily for coke ...


hahaha. i shouldnt be laughing but i am


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 22, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> haha umm how about an O of buddha kusk?


hmmm tempting...but i would like to think im worth more than an ounce... lol.


----------



## cluch (Sep 22, 2008)

go for 500$ or better or equel value......


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I was 12 when a friend of mines mom had her way with me .. It lasted all of 2 min.. I got it in and within 3 strokes i was spunking all over... I did what every 12 year old would do .. I TOLD EVERYONE that I GOT LAID ... Somehow my Mom found out and beat the shit out of the lady.. well after about 7 yrs later that same lady's daughter (who was my age) was sucking me off daily for coke ...


that's some g hit right there (except for your minuteman experience but u were 12 what could u do)
but man i wish i was you lol back then lol
kiss-ass


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> no i havent thought of that actually...lol...but how much are we talkin here? i have very high self worth and self esteem


umm lets se. how bout a quater pound of blueberry and a box cookies?


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hmmm tempting...but i would like to think im worth more than an ounce... lol.


I'll let you touch my balls  nothing is worth more than my balls.. take it or leave it


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 22, 2008)

Gosh I haven't seen anyone offer her dinner, or a movie, flowers, candy, or anything romantic. Just offers of weed and that really unexciting offer to touch some nasty funky balls. No wonder she isn't interested.


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 22, 2008)

Ay! My balls are magical


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 22, 2008)

Magically sweaty and stanky maybe. Sorry guys, women just don't care as much about your balls as you do.


----------



## mahlye (Sep 22, 2008)

I was sixteen. I knew what to do and it was with an older girl so I tried harder so it worked out really well. sex has been awesome as hell ever since...


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Gosh I haven't seen anyone offer her dinner, or a movie, flowers, candy, or anything romantic. Just offers of weed and that really unexciting offer to touch some nasty funky balls. No wonder she isn't interested.


thank you!


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 22, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> umm lets se. how bout a quater pound of blueberry and a box cookies?


hmmm a qp of blueberry would be pretty wicked...what kind of cookies? hehe


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You should really still use a condom. Everyone's body chemistry is different, some people just don't get the same effectiveness from the pill. Some people it works great for, others it doesn't. If you (she) are taking any antibiotics it makes the pill way less effective, and preganacy can occur.
> 
> I got pregnant on the pill back in the mid 80's. Never missed a pill either. 5 other girls I knew in my same county got pregnant that same year on those same pills. Please know this and feel free to take additional precautions.
> 
> ...


the pill is too sketchy and makes women fat and bitchy, condoms suck because you cant feel the amazing feel of tang on your wang and they can break

what ever happened to "penis withdrawlis"?


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 22, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> the pill is too sketchy and makes women fat and bitchy, condoms suck because you cant feel the amazing feel of tang on your wang and they can break
> 
> what ever happened to "penis withdrawlis"?


u can get pregnant even if the guy pulls out. theres precum on ur "wang" lol. that can get a girl preggers. the pill doesnt make women fat and bitchy if they have the right pill. i was on one pill for years for another medical reason, and i didnt gain weight...and i wasnt any bitchier than usual...lol. but when i do start having sex im gonna get an IUD put in. much easier than remembering a pill


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

you cant get pregnant from precum or i would be in some serious shit. 

precum is like spit if your dick could spit.


----------



## ToneTone320 (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL you can get a girl pregnant from precum. She just has to be ovulating. Sex education!


----------



## sb101 (Sep 22, 2008)

all that weed you've been smoking is the reason she isn't getting pregnant, tyler


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> you cant get pregnant from precum or i would be in some serious shit.
> 
> precum is like spit if your dick could spit.


dood...don't make me school you... 

you CAN get pregnant from precum as it has some sperm in it. not much...but you just need _one_.

sarah22... i admire your commitment...I just wonder to what you're committed, as commitment to nothing is really just fear.

I'm not trying to goad you, your body is yours to do with as you please, and anyone who tells you other is probably a religious zealot or a republican who wants to tell everyone else what they SHOULD do... (thank you larry craig, for introducing the concept of a 'wide stance' to the American lexicon...fuckin freak)

And I agree that virginity and the idea of it, are highly overrated. Sex is better. You already know cause your no stranger to penetration, as you mentioned.

Sex with a person who is there tomorrow...can be good or bad, depending on who you're boning...but for the most part, I think it's better to have sex with someone you have feelings for... and this is coming from someone who has had sex with waaaaay more women than is appropriate for one man...

That said, if you're looking for an 'easy' way to be responsible when it comes to sex, there isn't one. Lazy or irresponsible behavior in the bedroom is the #1 cause for unwanted pregnancy, the spread of STI's, broken dicks, and disappointed females.

Don't look for an easy way, especially now that you've done so much to preserve and protect your vag...just be responsible and take/make no excuses.


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought this community was created to share knowledge about growing cannabis...?!? The person who made this thread has to be a virgin, or must be like 15 yrs. old... Who wants about a bunch of strangers first fuck??


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

Hillbilly420 said:


> I thought this community was created to share knowledge about growing cannabis...?!? The person who made this thread has to be a virgin, or must be like 15 yrs. old... Who wants about a bunch of strangers first fuck??


the community was created to do just what you wrote.

as the community grew and no doubt, evolved, people came to desire to speak of things other than just 'pot pot pot' ...as they had already built a community here, with other potheads, it only seems natural that the conversational topics would meander...

thus, the name of the room 'spirituality, sexuality, philosophy' has a buncha strangers talking about fucking. not each other...well, not yet.


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

oh...and, finally back on thread...

I was 12 when I smoked bud and 12 when I lost my virginity...

come to think of it, 12 was a pretty spectacular year for me, in the way of firsts.


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 23, 2008)

you're right... i just never venture into those "rooms" .


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

Hillbilly420 said:


> you're right... i just never venture into those "rooms" .


my grandparents fancy themselves hillbillies. they're not much for diverse conversation, either.

no disrespect intended...just an observation.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Sarah, IMo, sex is overrated.Vibrators,however......


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sarah, IMo, sex is overrated.Vibrators,however......


white widow + a good porno + my vibe = fucking hell yea! 
best orgasm of my life was achieved via that combo...


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> dood...don't make me school you...
> 
> you CAN get pregnant from precum as it has some sperm in it. not much...but you just need _one_.
> 
> ...


im not really committed to being a virgin...its just really lack of opportunity i think...well...sort of. i just dont want it to be with some random dude who doesnt give a shit about me. i can find lots of guys that want _*the body *_but not the _*girl inside*_ and its really importnant to me to lose it to a guy who cares about me. im not askin that hes head over heels in love or anything, but cares for me...and it has to be someone i can trust...and man...do i have some trust issues...lol. im really just a big scaredy cat. and picky as all hell....hahahaha but i figure i've waited this long...i might as well keep waiting for the right moment/guy. no sense wasting 22 years of virginity for nothing


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> you cant get pregnant from precum or i would be in some serious shit.
> 
> precum is like spit if your dick could spit.


oh tyler...maybe you should start calling your ex's now hun...lol. trust me dude...i know my shit...hehe


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

This is why we need better sex ed in schools. Yes precum does contain semen, but pregnant is the least of your worries. 

I saw a recent study that said 25 % of the adults in New York city have herpes. That means 25% KNOW they have an incurable STD. How many more have it and just don't know and are out there spreading it around? 

Dude, please don't say things like this, you are spreading misinformation around. 





imtylerdammit said:


> you cant get pregnant from precum or i would be in some serious shit.
> 
> precum is like spit if your dick could spit.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

If you are getting pleasing results with your current situation adding a guy to the picture will probably just frustrate and piss you off. Trust me, most men aren't that educated on the female body. 

They just jump and pump and will probably leave you wondering why you bothered. Just wait for that special guy that loves your mind and who you are and let him have your gift. Seems like you've got things taken care of for now. 





sarah22 said:


> white widow + a good porno + my vibe = fucking hell yea!
> best orgasm of my life was achieved via that combo...


----------



## mahlye (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> white widow + a good porno + my vibe = fucking hell yea!
> best orgasm of my life was achieved via that combo...


I wish I could make my dick vibrate because once a girl tries one she's all about it. my girlfriends roommate is a lesbian and LOVES sex toys, she talks to me about them all of the time. and I love lesbians, so I want to be up to par..


----------



## cleatis (Sep 23, 2008)

My first time I was so nervous, it was like shooting pool with a rope. I had no experience and she... well she had a lot of experience....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sarah, IMo, sex is overrated.Vibrators,however......


 
you cant beat the dick...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> you cant get pregnant from precum or i would be in some serious shit.
> 
> precum is like spit if your dick could spit.


LOL.. oh boy how wrong you are..

That's how I got prego this time.. lol.. luckily we weren't trying to really actively avoid pregnancy so it wasn't a surprise or anything- it was a 'if it happens it happens, if it doesn't it doesn't situation'...

But if you're actively trying to avoid pregnancy, yeah.. pull out method not a good one to go with.. lol..


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

i now have 8 legit kids...i should have listened back in school


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> i now have 8 legit kids...i should have listened back in school


well...on the plus side...if ur getting laid that much u know ur doing something right! lol


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If you are getting pleasing results with your current situation adding a guy to the picture will probably just frustrate and piss you off. Trust me, most men aren't that educated on the female body.
> 
> They just jump and pump and will probably leave you wondering why you bothered. Just wait for that special guy that loves your mind and who you are and let him have your gift. Seems like you've got things taken care of for now.


well that combo is fan-freakin-tastic...lol. buuuuuuut....i would like to add a guy to that mix...im sure it would be even better...honestly...it does NOT take much to turn me on...lol my skin in general is one big erogenous zone...lol ideally i would like to meet a guy who tokes...so its something we could do together...but im at a loss as to where i can meet guys like that where i live...i mean...yea i can go to my local high times store...lol but other than that...i dunno...i think pot smokers should be with other pot smokers...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh baby, you're so wrong,but keep dreaming.Oh if only I had found a guy that made me pop an ovary like my vibrator.I'd have married him.


imtylerdammit said:


> you cant beat the dick...


----------



## desertrat (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh baby, you're so wrong,but keep dreaming.Oh if only I had found a guy that made me pop an ovary like my vibrator.I'd have married him.


you have not met the right man.

as for the poll, how about "too early to appreciate"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

There isn't a right man when it comes to that, lol.


desertrat said:


> you have not met the right man.
> 
> as for the poll, how about "too early to appreciate"


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh baby, you're so wrong,but keep dreaming.Oh if only I had found a guy that made me pop an ovary like my vibrator.I'd have married him.


stoney you know im right and you know that man is me.



sarah22 said:


> well...on the plus side...if ur getting laid that much u know ur doing something right! lol


oh you know it. might also be because i bring a big blunt to bed with me


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

Too bad you are so far away, My son is 23 and his girlfriend is an uppity little snatch. I'd love to introduce the 2 of you. I'm know he's doing something right, he's had a number of female stalkers. 






sarah22 said:


> well that combo is fan-freakin-tastic...lol. buuuuuuut....i would like to add a guy to that mix...im sure it would be even better...honestly...it does NOT take much to turn me on...lol my skin in general is one big erogenous zone...lol ideally i would like to meet a guy who tokes...so its something we could do together...but im at a loss as to where i can meet guys like that where i live...i mean...yea i can go to my local high times store...lol but other than that...i dunno...i think pot smokers should be with other pot smokers...


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> stoney you know im right and you know that man is me.
> 
> 
> 
> oh you know it. might also be because i bring a big blunt to bed with me


yeah, and it's all good till he needs an ashtray...what? asstray?

kinda nasty story...I once came into a room where the homie was pounding this chick from behind, swilling from a tanqueray bottle, for all of about thirty seconds once he noticed us come in...then he projectile vomited in a way that made it skip up offa her back...

I was so stunned (and stoned) that it took me a full minute to get over my shock and start laughing.

blunts in bed are waaaaay better.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

hahaha thats pretty messed up to see when your blazed.

dont forget king...BIG BLUNTS!


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh baby, you're so wrong,but keep dreaming.Oh if only I had found a guy that made me pop an ovary like my vibrator.I'd have married him.


yeah, just try and kill a spider with your vibe, holmes...

i got a motion with my hand that I can get going for about a minute, that is good human facsimile of a vibrator. after a minute, my arm is tired.

If girls could cum like men, this would be a non issue.

here is a graphic illustration of what men and woman face when, 'turning each other on'.







AND we have to kill the spiders? wtf? if we're making rules, I want to make one called 'head before bed'. (actually, we already have that rule...)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

No, no, this is the graph of men and womens' home responsibility's.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

hahahahaha +rep king


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> yeah, just try and kill a spider with your vibe, holmes...
> 
> i got a motion with my hand that I can get going for about a minute, that is good human facsimile of a vibrator. after a minute, my arm is tired.
> 
> ...


i dont need a guy to kill spiders...lol. i dont like to kill anything...especially spiders...i love spiders...and honestly...when it comes to my sexuality...im like a dude...1 switch. lol. im really not that complex of a chick. man...all i need is a good porno...hahaha i dont even _*need *_the vibe...i just like it. my hand works just fine too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't want to break you, so I'll smile sweetly and say nothing.


imtylerdammit said:


> stoney you know im right and you know that man is me.
> 
> 
> 
> oh you know it. might also be because i bring a big blunt to bed with me


Yeah, if the pussy is that bad, I don't know.


KingJMS said:


> yeah, and it's all good till he needs an ashtray...what? asstray?
> 
> kinda nasty story...I once came into a room where the homie was pounding this chick from behind, swilling from a tanqueray bottle, for all of about thirty seconds once he noticed us come in...then he projectile vomited in a way that made it skip up offa her back...
> 
> ...


I kill all the spiders around here, everyopne else is arachnophobic.A minute?I'm sorry.It's a nice try.But my vibe doesn't stop till I'm done, lol.Nice illustration.


KingJMS said:


> yeah, just try and kill a spider with your vibe, holmes...
> 
> i got a motion with my hand that I can get going for about a minute, that is good human facsimile of a vibrator. after a minute, my arm is tired.
> 
> ...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

stoney you break my heart. it hurts me to say this but...were over


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry baby.Be strong.


imtylerdammit said:


> stoney you break my heart. it hurts me to say this but...were over


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

girl you know ima beast. 

chinese food tonight honey?

only if you wanna void your bowels dear!


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aw, I'm sorry baby.Be strong.


stoney! u broke the poor boys heart! its ok hun...come on over...im an aspiring therapist lol together we will help u get over this difficult time...haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh, all right, I'll ride you like a broke down pony one more time for old time's sake.Giddyup!


imtylerdammit said:


> girl you know ima beast.
> 
> chinese food tonight honey?
> 
> only if you wanna void your bowels dear!


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, all right, I'll ride you like a broke down pony one more time for old time's sake.Giddyup!


thats the spirit! lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

YES!

owe stoney wait....


omg stoney...


wait...im not ready for this...


ouch


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> YES!
> 
> owe stoney wait....
> 
> ...


well...make that love child #9...hahaha ur such a stud tyler...geez! even stoney cant leave ya alone!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> well...make that love child #9...hahaha ur such a stud tyler...geez! even stoney cant leave ya alone!


 
dont tell no one sarah but...stoney is in love with me. 


didnt hear that from me!

so theres an exhaust fan in the bathroom at work. do you guys think if i toked in there that it would suck all the stinky smoke outside or would i just have a bathroom with a strong smell of kush in it?


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> dont tell no one sarah but...stoney is in love with me.
> 
> 
> didnt hear that from me!
> ...


after u toke...wash ur hands and use LOTS of soap...maybe that will cover the smell a bit...lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Let's take turns!


sarah22 said:


> thats the spirit! lol


Too bad, I'm ready NOW.


imtylerdammit said:


> YES!
> 
> owe stoney wait....
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah, I sure am.(Tokes tylers weed)Baby, baby I love you.


imtylerdammit said:


> dont tell no one sarah but...stoney is in love with me.
> 
> 
> didnt hear that from me!
> ...


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Let's take turns!
> 
> Too bad, I'm ready NOW.
> 
> Oh, yeah, I sure am.(Tokes tylers weed)Baby, baby I love you.


hey...who wouldnt love a man whos a beast in the bedroom and has good weed ...now if only i could find one of those guys for myself...


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Sep 23, 2008)

was 17 and was DUSTED as fuck.. was confused at first but i new what i needed to do lul


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hey...who wouldnt love a man whos a beast in the bedroom and has good weed ...now if only i could find one of those guys for myself...


well north jersey is a good place to start lookin. i here they have bombass buds there and big bongs to smoke outta



Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, yeah, I sure am.(Tokes tylers weed)Baby, baby I love you.


if you hit this shit i got right now, all i have would to do is wrap it around your ring finger and call you mine cause it BUDDHA!


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> dont tell no one sarah but...stoney is in love with me.
> 
> 
> didnt hear that from me!
> ...


do you work in a blue collar or white collar trade? not that it matters, you're working for someone else, anyway.

if you do like we did in the joint, you can prolly get away with it... light it up, take a big ass hit, then put it out with wet fingertips. blow out the fan...repeat as necessary.

do this when you first get in there, so you can have time to dally and pull your pud or whatever, then wash up with an absurd abount of soap and you should be cool.

also, if you can smoke a cig or lite one in there, your ganja smoke will be overpowered by the nasty tobacco smell.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> do you work in a blue collar or white collar trade? not that it matters, you're working for someone else, anyway.
> 
> if you do like we did in the joint, you can prolly get away with it... light it up, take a big ass hit, then put it out with wet fingertips. blow out the fan...repeat as necessary.
> 
> ...


 
damn that sounds like a fool proof plan. i work in the restaurant business as a manager. my bosses smoke. every employee here smokes. i think im gunna try this out on thursday though. sounds like its pretty fool proof.

dont smoke cigs though. nasty habit. only the sweet ganja


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Smoke it through an onion, I dares ya.


imtylerdammit said:


> damn that sounds like a fool proof plan. i work in the restaurant business as a manager. my bosses smoke. every employee here smokes. i think im gunna try this out on thursday though. sounds like its pretty fool proof.
> 
> dont smoke cigs though. nasty habit. only the sweet ganja


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

ew no...really? ive smoked outta pineapple, apples and pears before but never...an onion


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Smoke it through an onion, I dares ya.


damn stoney...you're a frikkin gangsta! 

a wallawalla sweet does sound good, tho...


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> damn that sounds like a fool proof plan. i work in the restaurant business as a manager. my bosses smoke. every employee here smokes. i think im gunna try this out on thursday though. sounds like its pretty fool proof.
> 
> dont smoke cigs though. nasty habit. only the sweet ganja


well, you don't have to smoke cigs to keep a pack for the sake of looks. i used to keep them in my car, in my console, to justify having so many lighters...I got hip after the second cop askes? what do you do with a lighter if you don't smoke?

or do like mrhoward and do the rollie with a filter. they even have some that are just like, little spacers...a 1/4" piece of drinking straw is essentially the shape of it...that don't filter the smoke at all... then, you can just stroll the parking lot with your phone and your 'cig' and look like a normal restaurant manager...except you're not fat.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> well, you don't have to smoke cigs to keep a pack for the sake of looks. i used to keep them in my car, in my console, to justify having so many lighters...I got hip after the second cop askes? what do you do with a lighter if you don't smoke?
> 
> or do like mrhoward and do the rollie with a filter. they even have some that are just like, little spacers...a 1/4" piece of drinking straw is essentially the shape of it...that don't filter the smoke at all... then, you can just stroll the parking lot with your phone and your 'cig' and look like a normal restaurant manager...except you're not fat.


damn king. idk why but youve helped me like 3 times today. carry cigs if you dont smoke. brilliant. plus cig smoke masks the ganj smell when your rollin out and about.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

Tyler, if you work in a restaurant go in the walkin freezer and smoke. Used to do it all the time. 

KingJMS, if you live in a state that has bad weather in the winter, there is your excuse right there. You keep a couple of lighters incase you get stuck in the snow. It wouldn't hurt to have a couple unscented tea light candles in the glove box as a sticking point. 

Like it's any of the fucking cops biz if you have a lighter or not. It's not illegal to possess a lighter.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Caramelized onions...mmmm....I think I will serve those with pork chops tonight.


KingJMS said:


> damn stoney...you're a frikkin gangsta!
> 
> a wallawalla sweet does sound good, tho...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm getting off easy for dinner, I pronouced it Tombstone Pizza night.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

That sounds like a lot less work.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm getting off easy for dinner, I pronouced it Tombstone Pizza night.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Tyler, if you work in a restaurant go in the walkin freezer and smoke. Used to do it all the time.


i would do that but everytime i smoke at work the cooks are always like, "oh man give me some! ill suck yo dick!"

i dont need that kinda pressure in my life


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Tyler, if you work in a restaurant go in the walkin freezer and smoke. Used to do it all the time.
> 
> KingJMS, if you live in a state that has bad weather in the winter, there is your excuse right there. You keep a couple of lighters incase you get stuck in the snow. It wouldn't hurt to have a couple unscented tea light candles in the glove box as a sticking point.
> 
> Like it's any of the fucking cops biz if you have a lighter or not. It's not illegal to possess a lighter.


yeah...this was when I was like, 17. Now, a cop better have a reeeeeeal good reason to talk to me. Cause I understand the value of paperwork!

ask the officer to detail their dept's grievance procedure. I've seen this stall an arrest for dui.

I used to work restaurant, too. I know how it is. The walk in is cool, if you work at nite and if all your prep goes on in the morning. otherwise, you got mad traffic in the walk in.

It's my pleasure to help, tyler. I hope I can continue to be of assistance in the future.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

I was thinking along the lines of "I'm checking the inventory" but yeah, I guess the cooks and such would be in the way sometimes. 

Oh well 




imtylerdammit said:


> i would do that but everytime i smoke at work the cooks are always like, "oh man give me some! ill suck yo dick!"
> 
> i dont need that kinda pressure in my life


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That sounds like a lot less work.


and a lot less satisfying... but you ARE sick, holmes.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> well north jersey is a good place to start lookin. i here they have bombass buds there and big bongs to smoke outta
> 
> 
> 
> if you hit this shit i got right now, all i have would to do is wrap it around your ring finger and call you mine cause it BUDDHA!


hmmm jersey is a looooong way from me...lol. u would think that being a cute lady smoker and all i would have better luck... oh well...


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

or at least i like to think im cute...hahahahaha


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I was thinking along the lines of "I'm checking the inventory" but yeah, I guess the cooks and such would be in the way sometimes.
> 
> Oh well


haha its all good. im thinkin either howards idea of rollin a ciggy joint or just smokin in the bathroom and doin what king said. itll all work out.

haha and fyi: everyone at my job knows im lazy as hell and wouldnt do "inventory checks" even if they were mandatory

and no i dont condone laziness...but i do practice the hell outta it



sarah22 said:


> hmmm jersey is a looooong way from me...lol. u would think that being a cute lady smoker and all i would have better luck... oh well...


win some a lose some. its a wonder to me how some of these RIU chicks are single. wtf!?


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> or at least i like to think im cute...hahahahaha


youse a cutie to me, sarah.

you're hot in a dark, moody kinda way. like the kinda girl i like to get baked and naked with, then have rough, almost combative sex, complete with big rubber fist.

and you should bring toys for you, too...


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> haha its all good. im thinkin either howards idea of rollin a ciggy joint or just smokin in the bathroom and doin what king said. itll all work out.
> 
> haha and fyi: everyone at my job knows im lazy as hell and wouldnt do "inventory checks" even if they were mandatory
> 
> ...


it must be that "amotivational" syndrome everyones always bitchin at us about...we would go out and find guys...but we're too busy being stoned... hahahahahaha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

That's true.Thanks for noticing.She settled on a nice baked chicken breast.I wrap it in foil with a little sea salt and olive oil, and let it go for about an hour from frozen, and it is so moist and awesome that way.


KingJMS said:


> and a lot less satisfying... but you ARE sick, holmes.


----------



## dknob (Sep 23, 2008)

"damn bitch you dope"




sarah22 said:


> or at least i like to think im cute...hahahahaha


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> youse a cutie to me, sarah.
> 
> you're hot in a dark, moody kinda way. like the kinda girl i like to get baked and naked with, then have rough, almost combative sex, complete with big rubber fist.


hahaha why thank you king! i'd be game for all but the rubber fist...i saw one one at the stag shop the last time i was in there...and they're damn huge...haha im waaaay to erm...tight...for that!  besides...that thing was scary as hell...i would use it in a fight...not for sex..."u betta back up of me! i'll beat u in the head with my rubber fist!!!" hehe


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

dknob said:


> "damn bitch you dope"


hehe thanks hun


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

hey king? can we swap the rubber fist for a swing? i really want a swing...lol. i saw the coolest one on a web site a lil while ago..............................hehe


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 23, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> youse a cutie to me, sarah.
> 
> you're hot in a dark, moody kinda way. like the kinda girl i like to get baked and naked with, then have rough, almost combative sex, complete with big rubber fist.
> 
> and you should bring toys for you, too...


I wonder if Kings wife knows that he is posting these messages .................?


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 23, 2008)

Like your new av sarah  it's cute


----------



## Pimpmastagrow (Sep 23, 2008)

ha i was fifteen she told me she was a virgin then i found out a week later that girls bleed if there virgins or they did it them selfs but she wasnt a virgin then i found another girl who was a virgin who never even kissed a guy also year and a half younger she bled then cried then dumped me for my best friend two years later ha women are fucked up no offense to any women here


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

cant we all just rubber fist ourselves back into a happy mood. RIU as a whole is aggressive this week. wtf!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

I blame it on too little fiber.


imtylerdammit said:


> cant we all just rubber fist ourselves back into a happy mood. RIU as a whole is aggressive this week. wtf!


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Conoclast said:


> Like your new av sarah  it's cute


thanks! i love the lighting in it...kinda artsy...lol


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Pimpmastagrow said:


> ha i was fifteen she told me she was a virgin then i found out a week later that girls bleed if there virgins or they did it them selfs but she wasnt a virgin then i found another girl who was a virgin who never even kissed a guy also year and a half younger she bled then cried then dumped me for my best friend two years later ha women are fucked up no offense to any women here


not all girls bleed when losing their virginity. the bleeding is caused by breaking the hymen. some girls break their hymen long before having sex if they use tampons, or some girls break it by doing certain activities like gymnastics, horseback riding...theres lots of ways. not just from penile penetration.


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I wonder if Kings wife knows that he is posting these messages .................?


i bet you do wonder about me and mine, you freak. get the taste of my dick outta your mouth, stay outta my current affairs, and quit stalking me.


----------



## Pimpmastagrow (Sep 23, 2008)

o but she was basically a slut her old boyfriend used to come around after i left her house or her would be leavin when i got there i always fall for the sluts


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah now i just noticed something interesting...you have some nice lips. BIG lips. 

DLS lips if i may? may i?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Gosh I haven't seen anyone offer her dinner, or a movie, flowers, candy, or anything romantic. Just offers of weed and that really unexciting offer to touch some nasty funky balls. No wonder she isn't interested.


dude were fucking around! lightem up 
but if i had to be romantic................ well believe me i'd have a little more stalkers so i just keep it at sex and a handshake lol


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hmmm a qp of blueberry would be pretty wicked...what kind of cookies? hehe


chocolate chip pot cookies i cooked myself? and i can cook elieve me and i'm hotter than a sauna in the bedroom lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

So you just lie there and sweat on them?


smartsoverambition said:


> chocolate chip pot cookies i cooked myself? and i can cook elieve me and i'm hotter than a sauna in the bedroom lol


BUAHAHAHAHA! I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG TYLER WATCH THIS ONE! YouTube - Gorillaz - Ballroom Blitz


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> sarah now i just noticed something interesting...you have some nice lips. BIG lips.
> 
> DLS lips if i may? may i?


i think u mean DSL (dick sucking lips) yea...i've been told that before...MANY times...hahaha. u can say that...im not gonna take offense or anything... i've never done that tho...well...never done anything actually...im still little miss never been kissed... even with my soft sensual pout...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 23, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> i bet you do wonder about me and mine, you freak. get the taste of my dick outta your mouth, stay outta my current affairs, and quit stalking me.


Bro Maybe you have the taste of cock in your mouth .. Ive NEVER had one in mine ..Nor did I ever go to jail as a young boy.. I bet you liked it... 

And the shit you post on a message board Is free game .. You claim your married and NEVER cheated .. I'd love to know what your wife thinks about what you post here .. Dont you work.. you been here all day .. or are you just so much the king that your wife works while you keep house cause i know it must be tough getting a job with some state time under your belt ..


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If you are getting pleasing results with your current situation adding a guy to the picture will probably just frustrate and piss you off. Trust me, most men aren't that educated on the female body.
> 
> They just jump and pump and will probably leave you wondering why you bothered. Just wait for that special guy that loves your mind and who you are and let him have your gift. Seems like you've got things taken care of for now.


believe me i don't just "jump and pump" i don't get of off if she dsen't get off atleast 5 times, that's just how i roll lol


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> i now have 8 legit kids...i should have listened back in school


dude u beating flava flav! wrap it up man!!! 

lol naw hopefully u love ur kids more than my dad loved me and my sisters


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> There isn't a right man when it comes to that, lol.


u kno what how about:
every girl who likes their vibrator WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY more than a man, come to my house with a gram of dank and i'll remedy that
note: (i know women love vibrators who use them i have lesbian froends and girls who let me watch them using them DAMN THE GET OFF THE CHAIN ON THOSE THINGS!!!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> dude u beating flava flav! wrap it up man!!!
> 
> lol naw hopefully u love ur kids more than my dad loved me and my sisters


haha i well if i did have kids i would love them but i dont have any thank god! haha



korvette1977 said:


> Bro Maybe you have the taste of cock in your mouth .. Ive NEVER had one in mine ..Nor did I ever go to jail as a young boy.. I bet you liked it...
> 
> And the shit you post on a message board Is free game .. You claim your married and NEVER cheated .. I'd love to know what your wife thinks about what you post here .. Dont you work.. you been here all day .. or are you just so much the king that your wife works while you keep house cause i know it must be tough getting a job with some state time under your belt ..


vette please dont bring fighting into here. and i know you didnt start it and blah blah. just for me. not in here vette. this goes to both of you. i dont have a problem with you guys fighting but just not in here.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No, no, this is the graph of men and womens' home responsibility's.


aww come on this is only true on men u've met
but i know women get the raw end of the deal when expected to do house work i once cleaned our whole apartment naked i used to share my former girl friend that sex was so good still gives me shivers thinkin bout it
and i don't have to be asked to clean up either
i'm also great with kids sometimes i took care of my siblings more than my parents lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

NObody gets to watch.That's mine and the rabbit's special time.


smartsoverambition said:


> u kno what how about:
> every girl who likes their vibrator WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY more than a man, come to my house with a gram of dank and i'll remedy that
> note: (i know women love vibrators who use them i have lesbian froends and girls who let me watch them using them DAMN THE GET OFF THE CHAIN ON THOSE THINGS!!!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Smoke it through an onion, I dares ya.


that's some fuckin getto ass gangsta shit rite there
my kinda style............


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bro Maybe you have the taste of cock in your mouth .. Ive NEVER had one in mine ..Nor did I ever go to jail as a young boy.. I bet you liked it...
> 
> And the shit you post on a message board Is free game .. You claim your married and NEVER cheated .. I'd love to know what your wife thinks about what you post here .. Dont you work.. you been here all day .. or are you just so much the king that your wife works while you keep house cause i know it must be tough getting a job with some state time under your belt ..


all i'm saying vette, is go pester someone else with your petulent attitude. you can sweat me if you like, but that's why i'm saying, you must like the taste of my dick in your mouth, cause you're chasing me around, quoting my words, and getting raped in the butt with game.

if you were in the joint with me, i may've had to make you wash me and my cellys underwear...

regarding being a felon: it sure ain't easy, being sleezy... i did like my time in the joint. for good or ill, i became a man in there.

getting a decent paying job is tough, especially as an 8th grade dropout. so i work for me. see? i employed my wife at one point, but we learned that we work better apart, so she went and got a job...we now have things like 'paid vacation' and 'health insurance' that were simply too expensive as a small biz.

the king is a theme...not a title.

a benevolent king takes care of his subjects, indeed, is even subject to them, in many ways. but a good king does what is right for the whole of the kingdom, not just himself or any favorite subjects...

i have a king theme in my life because i seek to provide for many, not just my own selfish ass.

my mrs is a peach...one of the best, strongest women I've ever known. she is not the most intelligent or beautiful woman i've ever been with, but she is the best...that's why i chose her, forever.

my wife is supremely secure in my commitment to her because i show her. trust, she is not mad that she is the benefactor of my life experience.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> NObody gets to watch.That's mine and the rabbit's special time.


hahahaha thats what i say! its my private time with my bunny...lol. guys always wanna watch...hehe sorry boys...its something some of us like to do alone...with the bunny


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

How bout a pop can..everyone has done that.


smartsoverambition said:


> that's some fuckin getto ass gangsta shit rite there
> my kinda style............


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's true.Thanks for noticing.She settled on a nice baked chicken breast.I wrap it in foil with a little sea salt and olive oil, and let it go for about an hour from frozen, and it is so moist and awesome that way.


fuck u got me hungry, beter go fix dinner (everyones gonna want some now i'm in a fuckin college apartment)


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> haha i well if i did have kids i would love them but i dont have any thank god! haha
> 
> 
> 
> vette please dont bring fighting into here. and i know you didnt start it and blah blah. just for me. not in here vette. this goes to both of you. i dont have a problem with you guys fighting but just not in here.




You got it Bro...


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hey king? can we swap the rubber fist for a swing? i really want a swing...lol. i saw the coolest one on a web site a lil while ago..............................hehe


i sweatr to god sarah when u lose that vcard ur gonna be one off da chain chick (bust-it baby whatever u guys call it in ontario)
if i ever go back to canada i'm gonna have to drop u a line give u a great day (not just the sex lol)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

You're screwed!


smartsoverambition said:


> fuck u got me hungry, beter go fix dinner (everyones gonna want some now i'm in a fuckin college apartment)


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> So you just lie there and sweat on them?
> BUAHAHAHAHA! I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.


nice comeback!
wasn't even expecting that lol


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bro Maybe you have the taste of cock in your mouth .. Ive NEVER had one in mine ..Nor did I ever go to jail as a young boy.. I bet you liked it...
> 
> And the shit you post on a message board Is free game .. You claim your married and NEVER cheated .. I'd love to know what your wife thinks about what you post here .. Dont you work.. you been here all day .. or are you just so much the king that your wife works while you keep house cause i know it must be tough getting a job with some state time under your belt ..


wait wait wait wait hold the phone first off i don't know u guys history on other posts but leave the guys wife outta this he's playin around 

second don't pick at the fact he's been in the pen alotta people here have including me in state 4 6 months there's nothing funny and not everyone is gay like u may think just lay off it


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> NObody gets to watch.That's mine and the rabbit's special time.


pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 23, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> wait wait wait wait hold the phone first off i don't know u guys history on other posts but leave the guys wife outta this he's playin around
> 
> second don't pick at the fact he's been in the pen alotta people here have including me in state 4 6 months there's nothing funny and not everyone is gay like u may think just lay off it



YAWN.. Just stay outta it .. Its over ... Its old news ..............................


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> i sweatr to god sarah when u lose that vcard ur gonna be one off da chain chick (bust-it baby whatever u guys call it in ontario)
> if i ever go back to canada i'm gonna have to drop u a line give u a great day (not just the sex lol)


EVERYONE says that. "omg sarah ur gonna be such a nympho! i kinda feel bad for the poor guy when u find him...hes gonna be exhausted"...yea that was from my best friend...lol. im a virgin and all that...but im really open to a lot of things...and reasonably experimental...theres only a select few things i would never consider.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Suffer.But if you are a good boy, I'll tell you about it on the phone while you drive to work.MUAHAHAHA!


smartsoverambition said:


> pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 23, 2008)

You'll find the one for you when your not looking


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You got it Bro...


good man vette. if i could pass this i would



smartsoverambition said:


> i sweatr to god sarah when u lose that vcard ur gonna be one off da chain chick (bust-it baby whatever u guys call it in ontario)
> if i ever go back to canada i'm gonna have to drop u a line give u a great day (not just the sex lol)


hahaha isnt that how it is with every girl?

got a great story for everyone here. ok so the first chick i ever had sex with i loved. ya i loved her at the time i guess,...i was a kid whatever. so when we were together we had A LOT of sex. saw eachother everyday and had sex everyday, multiple times a day for 5 months straight. mmmm. anyway. so when we broke up and some months pass i find out then she girl has been fucking anything with a dick she could find. literally anything. in 6 months she had sex with 8 different guys after we broke up.



what am i tryin to say ladies? dont get attached to this thing. its addicting.


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> wait wait wait wait hold the phone first off i don't know u guys history on other posts but leave the guys wife outta this he's playin around
> 
> second don't pick at the fact he's been in the pen alotta people here have including me in state 4 6 months there's nothing funny and not everyone is gay like u may think just lay off it


 
it's all good, homie. i'm not trippin of the words of some cat on the net...lol. i'm a big dog and i'm sure not worried about a flea or two...

self righteous fools can hate what they ain't, but they'll always be pale imitations of their objects of scorn.

ever hear of sen. larry craig? foot-tapping in the airport restroom? all while seeking to pass legislation to persecute gays...all for what? if you want to puff peter, cool. but don't try to fuck up other peterpuffer's lives, simply cause you like to puff yours in a bathroom stall...

as for the joint, most people watch TV and think that is an accurate portratal of prison. sometimes it is...but it's mostly just entertainment.

real cats know. that's why i talk to the youth...tell them they can change the game, if they want...they don't _have_ to be the stereotype.

prison ain't fun, but it did what it was supposed to do, in my case. unfortunately, i'm in the minority... recidivsim is something like 70% within two years, in my state.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> good man vette. if i could pass this i would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol wtf do u have nicotine in ur umm...fluids? haha or maybe some magic fairy dust im unaware of?


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You'll find the one for you when your not looking


yep thats what i think too...so i've officially given up actively searching for a guy. im done chasing...i wanna be chased haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Tyler's spunk has crack in it.


sarah22 said:


> lol wtf do u have nicotine in ur umm...fluids? haha or maybe some magic fairy dust im unaware of?


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> good man vette. if i could pass this i would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's addicted, to what the dick did, the pleasure, the pain, the wing-ding inflicted...

tyler jackhammer, y'all!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> lol wtf do u have nicotine in ur umm...fluids? haha or maybe some magic fairy dust im unaware of?


 
no i just fucked the dog shit outta that girl!


whys everyone pickin on King?


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> no i just fucked the dog shit outta that girl!
> 
> 
> whys everyone pickin on King?


leave it alone, homie. i don't feel picked on.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You're screwed!


i kno! i swear it's like watching relentless zombies comin after u i can feel it i'm gonna end up hitting someone with a pan!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> good man vette. if i could pass this i would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great story i may have to turn this for my lit class lol
but that's fucked up atleast u got alotta sex outt it!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks to everyone that finds my sex story amusing but this is no laughing matter. women are touching this thing and becoming addicted! idk why!

anyone else have any good sex stories? good meaning, not for you but all together, amusing/funny/interesting/disgusting.

anything?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> thanks to everyone that finds my sex story amusing but this is no laughing matter. women are touching this thing and becoming addicted! idk why!
> 
> anyone else have any good sex stories? good meaning, not for you but all together, amusing/funny/interesting/disgusting.
> 
> anything?


wow do u have u have crack ski or sumthin?
wow u shuld start chargin lol


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> thanks to everyone that finds my sex story amusing but this is no laughing matter. women are touching this thing and becoming addicted! idk why!
> 
> anyone else have any good sex stories? good meaning, not for you but all together, amusing/funny/interesting/disgusting.
> 
> anything?


 i got tons of crazy sex stories... but I gotta get toward some early evening domesticalities.

but we'll get get back to this.

smoke tough, y'all.

peace.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

they just love the dick i guess. dont know why haha. when times get tough ill remember your words and start chargin bitches for rides


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> thanks to everyone that finds my sex story amusing but this is no laughing matter. women are touching this thing and becoming addicted! idk why!
> 
> anyone else have any good sex stories? good meaning, not for you but all together, amusing/funny/interesting/disgusting.
> 
> anything?


when i was in my mid teens i got myself off 22 times in 1 afternoon...lol.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> when i was in my mid teens i got myself off 22 times in 1 afternoon...lol.


omg sarah ur making me wanna come thru this screen and fuck u STOP IT PLEASE i got essays i shuld be doin but instead i'm on here lol


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

tyler! clear out ur msg box...i cant reply cuz u have too many messages dude! Lol


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> omg sarah ur making me wanna come thru this screen and fuck u STOP IT PLEASE i got essays i shuld be doin but instead i'm on here lol


HAHAHA well?! he said any kind of sex story! dude...i can think of so many more...lol. go do your essay! i dont wanna be the reason for u failing!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> HAHAHA well?! he said any kind of sex story! dude...i can think of so many more...lol. go do your essay! i dont wanna be the reason for u failing!


i'm not gonna fail outta college just maybe this class besides i'm transfering to FAU in 2010 and i'm already sayin "fuck it" lol
now about those sex stories?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> omg sarah ur making me wanna come thru this screen and fuck u STOP IT PLEASE i got essays i shuld be doin but instead i'm on here lol


SMART PLEASE! let the lady continue . unlike you i came prepared with tissues in hand



sarah22 said:


> HAHAHA well?! he said any kind of sex story! dude...i can think of so many more...lol. go do your essay! i dont wanna be the reason for u failing!


please continue on...


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

fine continue but i wont like it! ok i'll like it but i wont think about u after,
ok i will i mean.................... fuck.................. lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> fuck


 
couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

tyler...i cant reply to the message u sent cuz ur pm box is too full...clear out some messages...and i'll try and think of some good stories...lol...i dunno if this counts...but its funny...the first vibe i ever got lasted all of 3 weeks. i burnt it out...literally...u could smell something burning from inside the remote control...hahahaha after that i learned to buy high quality toys...


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok nevermind...it sent properly this time...


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

i watch porn on the bus...lol...oh! this isnt really a sex story...but its funny...i was at the titty bar with my girs one night (we love strippers...its how we bond)...and anyway...it was st patty's day and our 2 fave girls were working...and it was just 3 of us girls at the table...right up front close to the stage...and the one girl crawls over and shes like "ok ladies...who smacks the hardest?" and of course my friends point to me...so i smacked her ass...hard...several times lol


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

where did everybody go? am i all alone in the thread now? man...wheres all your stories guys? lol


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 23, 2008)

I was 16, partner was 19.

it was fucking sweet.

a twenty pack of bud light was included.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

srry sarah 2 leave u all alone i was working on my paper lol
but there was a tim i fuckeed a girl behjind the bushes smoking a blunt while there was a cop pulling people over it was risky but it was worth it
ok ur turn lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

im tryin to get outta work right now haha


----------



## makinthemagic (Sep 23, 2008)

i was 19 and it was the best 10 seconds of my life.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> srry sarah 2 leave u all alone i was working on my paper lol
> but there was a tim i fuckeed a girl behjind the bushes smoking a blunt while there was a cop pulling people over it was risky but it was worth it
> ok ur turn lol


a little risk is always good...i guess i dont have as many as i thought...i mean...its just stuff about me going solo! haha but i have a really fun idea that i wanna do someday...make a sort of "scavenger hunt" of places to fuck...like...somewhere educational...some where high up...somewhere public...somewhere athletic/sports related...lol wouldnt that be a fuckin blast...adding to the list and checkin off the ones you've done? hehe


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

i was in the shower once...and i was standing up...but my legs turn to jello...and i cant stand...any way i slipped and almost fell on my ass...from then on i learned to sit down first...hahaha


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Sep 23, 2008)

When I was a little kid, I thought when a man took your virginty, no matter what happened, you always kinda 'belonged' to him. (My thoughts on what might be insinuated for the man were vague.)
I broke my own hymen, while experimenting, when I was twelve. I didn't mean to, I just didn't know it was there. I didn't hurt at all, but when I saw the blood I realized what had happened. I was always rather satisfied that I belong to myself. And one day I'll share with someone else.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> a little risk is always good...i guess i dont have as many as i thought...i mean...its just stuff about me going solo! haha but i have a really fun idea that i wanna do someday...make a sort of "scavenger hunt" of places to fuck...like...somewhere educational...some where high up...somewhere public...somewhere athletic/sports related...lol wouldnt that be a fuckin blast...adding to the list and checkin off the ones you've done? hehe


sounds like a a fun scavenger hunt! like 2 be part of it some dayy! lol

finished my paper i'm all urs lol

there was one time when a girl gave me head in the bathroom i was standing up too i'm never doin that again unless i'm the one fucking so she was sucking me and i told her i was about blow she started doin it all slow and massaging me bringing me close then pulling back so i wont comme she was driving me mad, then after 5 minutes of that she started deepthroating me up and down and i lost it omg i almost bust my ass with that nut it was fuckin amazing lol

ur turn lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> When I was a little kid, I thought when a man took your virginty, no matter what happened, you always kinda 'belonged' to him. (My thoughts on what might be insinuated for the man were vague.)
> I broke my own hymen, while experimenting, when I was twelve. I didn't mean to, I just didn't know it was there. I didn't hurt at all, but when I saw the blood I realized what had happened. I was always rather satisfied that I belong to myself. And one day I'll share with someone else.



damn good story earth. i kinda have a similar story but first i have to ask...twelve and messin around with yourself? and poppin yourself, idk if that would count as losin your virginity really. technically yes but in my opinion no. gotta have a dick somewhere

ANYWAY! so i was 15 and messin around with this girl and all of a sudden she starts bleedin and im like...da fuck!?. didnt know what was goin on at first. i thought i cut her or something and shes like "you broke my hymen."

and thats the story of how my middle and pointer finger took a chicks virginity


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> damn good story earth. i kinda have a similar story but first i have to ask...twelve and messin around with yourself? and poppin yourself, idk if that would count as losin your virginity really. technically yes but in my opinion no. gotta have a dick somewhere
> 
> ANYWAY! so i was 15 and messin around with this girl and all of a sudden she starts bleedin and im like...da fuck!?. didnt know what was goin on at first. i thought i cut her or something and shes like "you broke my hymen."
> 
> and thats the story of how my middle and pointer finger took a chicks virginity


LOL...tyler...you're funny as hell, holmes! '...technically yes but in my opinion no. gotta have a dick somewhere.'

so what say you about lesbians? they have sex...are they still virgins if they've never been with a man?


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> When I was a little kid, I thought when a man took your virginty, no matter what happened, you always kinda 'belonged' to him. (My thoughts on what might be insinuated for the man were vague.)
> I broke my own hymen, while experimenting, when I was twelve. I didn't mean to, I just didn't know it was there. I didn't hurt at all, but when I saw the blood I realized what had happened. I was always rather satisfied that I belong to myself. And one day I'll share with someone else.


i like the way you see your virginity being given to yourself... i bet that's empowering for you, in a way.

but if that's the case, i took my own virginity at a very young and inappropriate age... i feel kinda like a dirty old man thinking about it...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

That is a really good question. I think most lesbians have tried a guy at least once.


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That is a really good question. I think most lesbians have tried a guy at least once.


lol...yeah? i've known a couple of lesbians in my days...some of them i asked, most, i didn't. I guess i never thought about it, one way or the other.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

I think they go through that "am I or aren't I" thing so they test drive to see what model they're interested in. At least the lesbians I've known have.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Sep 23, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i was in the shower once...and i was standing up...but my legs turn to jello...and i cant stand...any way i slipped and almost fell on my ass...from then on i learned to sit down first...hahaha





sarah22 said:


> ...make a sort of "scavenger hunt" of places to fuck...like...somewhere educational...some where high up...somewhere public...somewhere athletic/sports related...


Eww!!!!! we dont need to hear your fantasy's


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think they go through that "am I or aren't I" thing so they test drive to see what model they're interested in. At least the lesbians I've known have.



ya well you dont know the crazy lesbians that i know...


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> Eww!!!!! we dont need to hear your fantasy's


dude...that post wasnt productive in any way shape or form. tyler asked everyone to talk about funny stories and stuff...im simply contributing to the thread...u dont like it...then go read another thread dude


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> ya well you dont know the crazy lesbians that i know...


tell us more of your friends, ty. i must admit, at first blush, they sound _facinating!_

but don't just jump into it! set the mood a little...how do they dress?


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Sep 23, 2008)

> i kinda have a similar story but first i have to ask...twelve and messin around with yourself?


Ah, what can I say? I was an early starter.



> idk if that would count as losin your virginity really


I haven't had sex with another person yet. But I don't know how many toys you can own and still call yourself a 'virgin'. Sensual touching, like kissing and petting would still be exciting and somewhat new to me. But vaginal penetration and clitoral stimulation is old, if still very pleasurable, news.

I don't think the hymen is what defines virginity either. But when I was a little girl, that was my understanding of things. 



> I think most lesbians have tried a guy at least once.


 I knew I didn't want guys pretty early. I'd say 7th grade. I figured out I liked girls in 8th. I'm proud of my gold star.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Ah, what can I say? I was an early starter.


dude...i was 12 too when i first started experimenting with my body and sexuality...i dont think thats very young...lol i would think that would be pretty normal...thats usually when the hormones start to kick in...lol


----------



## brodietheconeking (Sep 24, 2008)

i was actually 18 i was in no rush still not im in more love with marijuana still then iam with punani


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 24, 2008)

Just a curiosity guys.. but how much does a blowjob last for you? After how long do you come?


----------



## brodietheconeking (Sep 24, 2008)

Conoclast said:


> Just a curiosity guys.. but how much does a blowjob last for you? After how long do you come?


depends on whos doing ot ;'] wen paris hilton gave me 1 it was pump pump squirt squirt


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Quit being an ass, bleezy.It's not necessary to crow like a rooster in every thread.


bleezyg420 said:


> Eww!!!!! we dont need to hear your fantasy's


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

Dude if you let Paris Hilton near your dick you'd better run to the doctor's office and fast. It's hard telling what you may have gotten on you from her. 



brodietheconeking said:


> depends on whos doing ot ;'] wen paris hilton gave me 1 it was pump pump squirt squirt


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Quit being an ass, bleezy.It's not necessary to crow like a rooster in every thread.


hahaha stoney...u rock


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 24, 2008)

brodietheconeking said:


> depends on whos doing ot ;'] wen paris hilton gave me 1 it was pump pump squirt squirt


u would want paris hilton to give u a bj? did u see one night in paris? the chicks a super prissy moron...she would be NO fun in bed...when she gives a bj its pathetic...and when she was having sex she just layed there like a corpse...lol. i wouldnt wanna have sex with someone like that...hahaha can you say BOOOOORRRRIIINNNNGGGG *yawn*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

I have to agree, worst bj ever, lol.But you can make a guy go quick, or drag it out.Just gotta know what you're doing, and enjoy doing it.


sarah22 said:


> u would want paris hilton to give u a bj? did u see one night in paris? the chicks a super prissy moron...she would be NO fun in bed...when she gives a bj its pathetic...and when she was having sex she just layed there like a corpse...lol. i wouldnt wanna have sex with someone like that...hahaha can you say BOOOOORRRRIIINNNNGGGG *yawn*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

bjs huh. dont even get me started about them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Tyler, you got the award!


imtylerdammit said:


> bjs huh. dont even get me started about them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Want me to polish it?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

ya its not very shiney...wtf? if riu is gunna give out awards at least but a lil 10w40 on it or something...seriously


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Rub, rub, spit,rub, rub.


imtylerdammit said:


> ya its not very shiney...wtf? if riu is gunna give out awards at least but a lil 10w40 on it or something...seriously


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Rub, rub, spit,rub, rub.


thats not my award...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

But it sure is shiny!


imtylerdammit said:


> thats not my award...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

haha so...anyone lose there virginity yet?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 24, 2008)

one girl got me to blow in 3 minutes but it really is up to the blower to when u come after a while they're throat just gonna get tired and their gonna say "fuck it" (no pun intended)
and finish u off


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 24, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> it's all good, homie. i'm not trippin of the words of some cat on the net...lol. i'm a big dog and i'm sure not worried about a flea or two...
> 
> self righteous fools can hate what they ain't, but they'll always be pale imitations of their objects of scorn.
> 
> ...


said like a true g man


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> one girl got me to blow in 3 minutes but it really is up to the blower to when u come after a while they're throat just gonna get tired and their gonna say "fuck it" (no pun intended)
> and finish u off


like two years ago i got so much head so often then it was harder to make me cum from head then from sex...


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i just really need a change...and blonde is the complete polar opposite of black hair...lol. its orange right now tho  hehe. sorry for interrupting the thread


lol i love those lips 
*tad off subject*


----------



## jradtokin (Sep 24, 2008)

16, and I was sooo fucked up.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

damn is that you in the picture? smokin that big ass blunt jrad?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 24, 2008)

that looks like a
great blunt 
u lucky man


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> like two years ago i got so much head so often then it was harder to make me cum from head then from sex...


u just keep a girl on ur dick at all tmes don't u? lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> u just keep a girl on ur dick at all tmes don't u? lol



haha well i certainly true to. if i could marry mary, i wouldnt have another chick in my life ever. mary is perfect, never talks back, never wants me to go to her damn family reunion, doesnt spend my money and doesnt mind where ive been all night. shes the perfect woman!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, but mary and I are together.


imtylerdammit said:


> haha well i certainly true to. if i could marry mary, i wouldnt have another chick in my life ever. mary is perfect, never talks back, never wants me to go to her damn family reunion, doesnt spend my money and doesnt mind where ive been all night. shes the perfect woman!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> haha well i certainly true to. if i could marry mary, i wouldnt have another chick in my life ever. mary is perfect, never talks back, never wants me to go to her damn family reunion, doesnt spend my money and doesnt mind where ive been all night. shes the perfect woman!


hmmm and where could i find this "mary" u speak of?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> hmmm and where could i find this "mary" u speak of?


idk your area really so im gunna guess...get in ya car and drive to the nearest street corner in a semi-shadey neighborhood and wait until you so pablo and hell ask you, "you got something you need?", to which youll reply, "give me the bob marley special." you hand him your 20 and hell hand you a sac of some of the finest ganja you can get.



Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, but mary and I are together.


mary is a skank and just wants all the guys on her. shes my girl though.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> idk your area really so im gunna guess...get in ya car and drive to the nearest street corner in a semi-shadey neighborhood and wait until you so pablo and hell ask you, "you got something you need?", to which youll reply, "give me the bob marley special." you hand him your 20 and hell hand you a sac of some of the finest ganja you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> mary is a skank and just wants all the guys on her. shes my girl though.



well in that case i've had alotta mary's in my life lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

No, she's mine.I had her in my mouth last week.MUAHAHAHAHA!


imtylerdammit said:


> idk your area really so im gunna guess...get in ya car and drive to the nearest street corner in a semi-shadey neighborhood and wait until you so pablo and hell ask you, "you got something you need?", to which youll reply, "give me the bob marley special." you hand him your 20 and hell hand you a sac of some of the finest ganja you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> mary is a skank and just wants all the guys on her. shes my girl though.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, she's mine.I had her in my mouth last week.MUAHAHAHAHA!


nothing like sum mary and stoney 2 gether now is there?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Hot girl on girl action, yeah.She's one girl you want some hair on, lol.And she's the closest I'll ever get to a lesbian type scenario.


smartsoverambition said:


> nothing like sum mary and stoney 2 gether now is there?


----------



## dknob (Sep 24, 2008)

I love girls like that. I like to turn down the lights when I have a lady like that, put on some good tunes, then gently squeeze her soft nugs, jam her in my pipe and blow white stuff everywhere!



Stoney McFried said:


> Hot girl on girl action, yeah.She's one girl you want some hair on, lol.And she's the closest I'll ever get to a lesbian type scenario.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

dknob said:


> I love girls like that. I like to turn down the lights when I have a lady like that, put on some good tunes, then gently squeeze her soft nugs, jam her in my pipe and blow white stuff everywhere!



hahaha!


----------



## KidCreole (Sep 25, 2008)

ok, so im not sure why im horny, but i am. i was the first to post and i really didnt think this thread was gonna take off like it did, but im sure glad it did! i HAVE NEVER cum from getting head! (i think i might be broken.) i got my dick pierced when i was 18 and i must admit, if you ladies think a vibe is a magical thing, find a guy who IS a vibe. you will never be the same.... ive actually had a girl lose consciousness on me, twice! (sorry, i had to brag about that one) sarah, rep 2 u on the v card. make sure it means at least something and make sure that fool suits up. nothing like a after sex gift you dont want. as for mary, i really wanna find some of yall so we can tag team her. i wouldnt mind meeting the faces behind these twisted-ass thoughts you guys (and girls) have! Invader Zim, over and out!


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 25, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> ok, so im not sure why im horny, but i am. i was the first to post and i really didnt think this thread was gonna take off like it did, but im sure glad it did! i HAVE NEVER cum from getting head! (i think i might be broken.) i got my dick pierced when i was 18 and i must admit, if you ladies think a vibe is a magical thing, find a guy who IS a vibe. you will never be the same.... ive actually had a girl lose consciousness on me, twice! (sorry, i had to brag about that one) sarah, rep 2 u on the v card. make sure it means at least something and make sure that fool suits up. nothing like a after sex gift you dont want. as for mary, i really wanna find some of yall so we can tag team her. i wouldnt mind meeting the faces behind these twisted-ass thoughts you guys (and girls) have! Invader Zim, over and out!


u have made a chick lose consciousness? how?! im very curious...i've never heard of that before...was she drunk or on something? not saying thats the only way it would happen...but huh...im perplexed!


----------



## bleezyg420 (Sep 25, 2008)

I was 13. I totally regret it, not that she was bad looking. I just wish I saved it for someone more special. She came outa now where when I was at the arcade. She asked me if Id like to fuck, I couldnt resist. I thought she was kidding, but when she grabbed my nuts I was like Oohhhh! shit your not. She worked there and took me into the storage room. She was probably 6-8 years older and b e a utiful. To bad that enjoyment only lasted about 10 minutes max. & I didnt get play for another 2 years since all the girls in my grade where little whores dating 18rss


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

all girls are like that bleezy. then when they get older all they want is younger guys. wtf


----------



## bleezyg420 (Sep 25, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> all girls are like that bleezy. then when they get older all they want is younger guys. wtf


yeah thats where its at now, and fantastic.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Not true at all.


imtylerdammit said:


> all girls are like that bleezy. then when they get older all they want is younger guys. wtf


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

WHAT! stoney im younger then you! wtf i thought we both agreed that im whats best for you?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, tyler<I'm sorry, but I'm what's worst for you*Soap opera music in the backrground* I have to set you free, you wild, wonderful thing, you....to poop in the woods,and run naked with the other boys.I'm sorry.


imtylerdammit said:


> WHAT! stoney im younger then you! wtf i thought we both agreed that im whats best for you?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

*cough* so ya...haha 33 more minutes of work! WOO WOO

virginity anyone?


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 25, 2008)

i think im officially giving up on men...lol. and no im not interested in being with women either! lol. i just give up...besides...i highly doubt any guy can do for me what i can do for myself  hahaha


----------



## KidCreole (Sep 25, 2008)

nah, she wasnt drunk, and neither was i. its the rhythm and the position that does all the work. i just use what ive ben given. she passed out the first time the first time we had secks, and i chalked it up to me being overzealous... but it happened again a few days ago when we were in a "spooning' position. I think the formula is to bring yourself to the edge about three or four times relaxing in between for about a minute, just to let the feeling settle. then you jump right back at it. on time number 5(this takes DEDICATION on the guys part) you go all the way! if it's strong enuf, shell balck out for about a minute! Im not ashamed to say that shes made me balck out and i fell off my futon! shes mine now, im with her more than im with mary! AND SHE SMOKES!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 25, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> nah, she wasnt drunk, and neither was i. its the rhythm and the position that does all the work. i just use what ive ben given. she passed out the first time the first time we had secks, and i chalked it up to me being overzealous... but it happened again a few days ago when we were in a "spooning' position. I think the formula is to bring yourself to the edge about three or four times relaxing in between for about a minute, just to let the feeling settle. then you jump right back at it. on time number 5(this takes DEDICATION on the guys part) you go all the way! if it's strong enuf, shell balck out for about a minute! Im not ashamed to say that shes made me balck out and i fell off my futon! shes mine now, im with her more than im with mary! AND SHE SMOKES!!!!!!!


wow dude...thats pretty impressive...i've had some pretty powerful climaxes...but i will admit i have never blacked out...wow...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Quit banging her head into the wall, ya rough ass!














I'm playing, in case you get offended!


KidCreole said:


> nah, she wasnt drunk, and neither was i. its the rhythm and the position that does all the work. i just use what ive ben given. she passed out the first time the first time we had secks, and i chalked it up to me being overzealous... but it happened again a few days ago when we were in a "spooning' position. I think the formula is to bring yourself to the edge about three or four times relaxing in between for about a minute, just to let the feeling settle. then you jump right back at it. on time number 5(this takes DEDICATION on the guys part) you go all the way! if it's strong enuf, shell balck out for about a minute! Im not ashamed to say that shes made me balck out and i fell off my futon! shes mine now, im with her more than im with mary! AND SHE SMOKES!!!!!!!


----------



## KidCreole (Sep 25, 2008)

nah, thats not the case, i think its because shes so comfortable around me. we can laugh for hours and not mention sex once, but then we can swing from the celing fan then light up a bleezy. and sarah, if yall want pointers, hit a brotha up! i wont try to get in your pants(unless you ask nicely!)


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

maybe she just likes your dick?


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 25, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> nah, thats not the case, i think its because shes so comfortable around me. we can laugh for hours and not mention sex once, but then we can swing from the celing fan then light up a bleezy. and sarah, if yall want pointers, hit a brotha up! i wont try to get in your pants(unless you ask nicely!)


hehe thanks dude...even tho im an absolute square...i could probably teach u a few things...i find human sexuality fascinating...i used to wanna be a sex therapist...lol. im the one that gives advice to everyone else...yea...i know its funny eh? lol but u would be surprised at the things i know...haha


----------



## Quebec Big Dog (Sep 25, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hehe thanks dude...even tho im an absolute square...i could probably teach u a few things...i find human sexuality fascinating...i used to wanna be a sex therapist...lol. im the one that gives advice to everyone else...yea...i know its funny eh? lol but u would be surprised at the things i know...haha


 -------------------------------------------------------------------
Hmmmm Sarah I hope with those pretty lips you put them too work from time to time and show that knowledge off LOLLL


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quebec Big Dog said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hmmmm Sarah I hope with those pretty lips you put them too work from time to time and show that knowledge off LOLLL


they work real hard...they suck all that fantastic smoke outta my bong...haha


----------



## Quebec Big Dog (Sep 26, 2008)

a touche !! you must have a pretty bong !


----------



## Jointsmith (Sep 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hehe thanks dude...even tho im an absolute square...i could probably teach u a few things...i find human sexuality fascinating...i used to wanna be a sex therapist...lol. im the one that gives advice to everyone else...yea...i know its funny eh? lol but u would be surprised at the things i know...haha


How do you know your advise is good if you've never tried it out?


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 26, 2008)

Jointsmith said:


> How do you know your advise is good if you've never tried it out?


cuz i get other people to try it out and report back  lol. i've never been wrong yet...im really good at understanding people...and i wouldnt give advice to someone if i really didnt have a clue what to think about they're situation...i just figure u dont always need personal experience in order to counsel someone. like example...im sure dr phil has never been a drug addict or an abusive person or anything...but that doesnt mean he cant counsel people on their issues...personal experience isnt always necessary in order to help someone.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 26, 2008)

Not to mention DR Phil is a botonist, not a people doctor. Just because Dr is in front of his name does not mean he is licensed to practice medicine or therapy on people. 

Sarah, if you want to be a sex therapist, I say go for it, you are much better to look at than Dr Ruth (is she even still alive?)


----------



## Jointsmith (Sep 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> cuz i get other people to try it out and report back  lol. i've never been wrong yet...im really good at understanding people...and i wouldnt give advice to someone if i really didnt have a clue what to think about they're situation...i just figure u dont always need personal experience in order to counsel someone. like example...im sure dr phil has never been a drug addict or an abusive person or anything...but that doesnt mean he cant counsel people on their issues...personal experience isnt always necessary in order to help someone.


No offence, but I disagree.

Dr Phil is a really bad example, he's just another talk show host exploiting poor/unfortunate people by exposing their problems on national television. Did you know he's not even licensed to practice psychology after he had his license taken away in 1989 (read wikipedia), and that he is widely criticized by those in the psychological field.

Most REAL councellors (and definately the effective ones) HAVE had experiance with the issues they councel on, most Drugs Councellors have either been drug users themselves or been close to someone who is for example.

Sorry I'm really not trying to flame you here, I just think it's naive to give advise on something as complicated as shared sexual experiences (not masturabtion) if you don't know what it feels like (emotionally and physically)....

Sounds like you should be learning rather than teaching.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 26, 2008)

Jointsmith said:


> No offence, but I disagree.
> 
> Dr Phil is a really bad example, he's just another talk show host exploiting poor/unfortunate people by exposing their problems on national television. Did you know he's not even licensed to practice psychology after he had his license taken away in 1989 (read wikipedia), and that he is widely criticized by those in the psychological field.
> 
> ...


no worried dude...i dont take it as flaming at all. a lot of people think the way you do...its something that i used to want to do...back in high school. i've changed my mind since then cuz i've grown up a little...lol. but when it comes to real therapy and stuff i do very much agree that its better to have some personal experience...which is why im seriously considering going to school for psychology/psychiatry. i have tons of experience there...im a fuckin basket case...haha


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 26, 2008)

hehe so many people dislike dr phil...i LOVE dr phil i watch him everyday...lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 26, 2008)

a lot of people on here might not know what im talkin about cause no one listens to radio anymore, but maybe 4 or 5 yrs ago there was a show on the radio called "Love Line", with hosts, Adam Carrolla and Dr. Drew. It was usually on around 10pm until 1 or 2 in the morning. they talked about just about anytihng you could think of and it was so funny. its no longer on the radio but does anyone remember it ?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 26, 2008)

LMFAO... holy shyt. YES..


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 26, 2008)

HOTandSEXY! I LOVE YOU! that show was the shit when it was on. no matter what i was doin i would listen to it every night. never called in but that was defiantely the best part about 10pm!

thats crazy you know what im talkin about


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 26, 2008)

i always liked watching the sunday night sex show and talk sex with sue...sue johanson is one of my idols...shes awesome


----------



## KidCreole (Sep 26, 2008)

i get my advice from gettin blitzed and trying out different positions in bed! yea she likes my dick, but i know what doin! anyway, im still to young cable wise to know what you guys are talikin about. what are these sex shows you guys are talking about?


----------



## Quebec Big Dog (Sep 26, 2008)

You want too get too know your body and your partners body take some e and lock yourself in for the week end..... You will have touched, licked, squezed and maybe bitten a little every part of your partners body by end of the week end LOLLLL

My gf and I do this 1 every 6 months its amazing !!!!


----------



## pobamela (Sep 26, 2008)

18...Was really good!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 29, 2008)

lol since this has gotten off topic, i might as well veer it in another direction:
alright so i met this girl who is fine as fuck i mean, let me say this again FINE AS FUCK
but she's a good girl, thats not tha prob tho she may be a lesbian but shes in the closet and she still lives with her mom (thought that was a little wierd) i swear if everything else goes wrong but i got to hit that!, man it would be a pretty good yr in my eyes
so here r the probs im facing and why i cant fuck her:
1. may be a virgin
2. she's bitchy
3. she is scared of her mom
4. believes hood dudes like me should stop tryin 2 turn gud girls bad
5. she only hangs with lesbians
6. i dnt hit girls even lesbians and i kno they wanna fuck her too so i have 2 go around them

anyone got any ideas? neva had a prob like this and 4 the record, i just turned 20 she's 19 so no im not a predator yes i'm legal


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 29, 2008)

if shes anything like me...well...im a virgin...and i make the ice queen look like a tropical beach in mexico...soooooo ur gonna have to want more than just her body. lots of guys just wanna get in my pants...and they have gotten NO WHERE with me...let me repeat NO WHERE. not even a date, movie, nothing. and you really should find out if shes a lesbian before u make any moves...lol. people still like im a les because im 22 and still as square as i was in the 5th grade...but its just that i have standards for myself...so she may not be into chicks...just that she hasnt found the right dude...but really...maybe shes just not into the idea of casual sex...and maybe likes the idea of a bad boy even less...sorry...i know that post was really blunt...but its just some food for thought...


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 30, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> if shes anything like me...well...im a virgin...and i make the ice queen look like a tropical beach in mexico...soooooo ur gonna have to want more than just her body. lots of guys just wanna get in my pants...and they have gotten NO WHERE with me...let me repeat NO WHERE. not even a date, movie, nothing. and you really should find out if shes a lesbian before u make any moves...lol. people still like im a les because im 22 and still as square as i was in the 5th grade...but its just that i have standards for myself...so she may not be into chicks...just that she hasnt found the right dude...but really...maybe shes just not into the idea of casual sex...and maybe likes the idea of a bad boy even less...sorry...i know that post was really blunt...but its just some food for thought...


found out today she is straight just this is gonna be one hard nut 2 crack i actually kind of like her as a person but she is real bitchy, but shes alright as a person i'll see how it goes and see what i can get away with


----------



## pamaris (Oct 1, 2008)

Late to this party. 15. Ouch. Anti-climax. Acne (not mine!). How I wish I hadn't wasted it. In fact, I would delete 75% of my past partners if I could.


----------



## undertheice (Oct 1, 2008)

.....but i found it again when i was 45.


----------



## DND (Oct 1, 2008)

14... to your mom! lol

No seriously, 14 to a mother of 3 for 3 years on and off. Statutory rape by legal terms, but I wanted it. Valuable experience...when I did start sleeping with girls my age I was well taught. And I still talk to this woman...no weirdness.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 1, 2008)

damn this thread is STILL going!

great job virgins and ex-virgins


----------



## FrostickZero (Oct 1, 2008)

I still have my virginity  and I'm proud of it and I just happen to have natural blond hair and blue eyes


----------



## FrostickZero (Oct 2, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i always liked watching the sunday night sex show and talk sex with sue...sue johanson is one of my idols...shes awesome


lol I watch that show still , I think some of the stuff is funny


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 2, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> I still have my virginity  and I'm proud of it and I just happen to have natural blond hair and blue eyes


woo hoo!! another virgin! yay!


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol I've been interested in an older chick for the experience... but the chance hasn't come up yet. Damn. But yeah I lost mine when I was 17, and the chick was not worth it. Fuck that bitch... she'll fuck anything that can walk now. Sorry, enough complaining lol... But now my issues are more to do with this christian chick. whats to wait for marriage... I've been trying to "corrupt" her (not in a bad way), but if she doesn't come around I won't force her. Just not sure how much longer I can put up with this lol. any advice?


----------



## Jointsmith (Oct 2, 2008)

CanadianGrowMan said:


> Lol I've been interested in an older chick for the experience... but the chance hasn't come up yet. Damn. But yeah I lost mine when I was 17, and the chick was not worth it. Fuck that bitch... she'll fuck anything that can walk now. Sorry, enough complaining lol... But now my issues are more to do with this christian chick. whats to wait for marriage... I've been trying to "corrupt" her (not in a bad way), but if she doesn't come around I won't force her. Just not sure how much longer I can put up with this lol. any advice?


Have you tried marrying her?


----------



## Quebec Big Dog (Oct 2, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> woo hoo!! another virgin! yay!


 ----------------------------------------------------------------
YUMMY virgins 

I have yet to be privelliged in corrupting one....Any vlounteers ? LOLLLL


----------



## Tehcliffy (Oct 2, 2008)

CanadianGrowMan said:


> But now my issues are more to do with this christian chick. whats to wait for marriage... I've been trying to "corrupt" her (not in a bad way), but if she doesn't come around I won't force her.


Not to be a dick, but those are her beliefs man. "Putting up with it" shouldn't be an issue IMHO that's who she is, that's the way I think anyways. I can respect any decision based on religion, it's just how it is. 

On a side note, I lost mine when I was 18 to this hot chick, man high school fucking owned that's all I have to say.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tehcliffy said:


> Not to be a dick, but those are her beliefs man. "Putting up with it" shouldn't be an issue IMHO that's who she is, that's the way I think anyways.


word, he thinks with his dick.... like most of us


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Oct 3, 2008)

CanadianGrowMan said:


> Lol I've been interested in an older chick for the experience... but the chance hasn't come up yet. Damn. But yeah I lost mine when I was 17, and the chick was not worth it. Fuck that bitch... she'll fuck anything that can walk now. Sorry, enough complaining lol... But now my issues are more to do with this christian chick. whats to wait for marriage... I've been trying to "corrupt" her (not in a bad way), but if she doesn't come around I won't force her. Just not sure how much longer I can put up with this lol. any advice?


I'm abstinent too, but that doesn't always mean that _everything_ is off limits.
For example, fingering, petting, and mutual masturbation are considered by some to be great, guilt-free alternatives. Have you discussed what she _would _be comfortable doing? If you're lucky, her beliefs may leave room for you both to work something out that keeps you both happy.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 3, 2008)

CanadianGrowMan said:


> Lol I've been interested in an older chick for the experience... but the chance hasn't come up yet. Damn. But yeah I lost mine when I was 17, and the chick was not worth it. Fuck that bitch... she'll fuck anything that can walk now. Sorry, enough complaining lol... But now my issues are more to do with this christian chick. whats to wait for marriage... I've been trying to "corrupt" her (not in a bad way), but if she doesn't come around I won't force her. Just not sure how much longer I can put up with this lol. any advice?


They will eventually change their mind, you just gotta be a sexy beast and stay around


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 3, 2008)

CanadianGrowMan said:


> Lol I've been interested in an older chick for the experience... but the chance hasn't come up yet. Damn. But yeah I lost mine when I was 17, and the chick was not worth it. Fuck that bitch... she'll fuck anything that can walk now. Sorry, enough complaining lol... But now my issues are more to do with this christian chick. whats to wait for marriage... I've been trying to "corrupt" her (not in a bad way), but if she doesn't come around I won't force her. Just not sure how much longer I can put up with this lol. any advice?



let her catch you beatin your johnson


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Oct 3, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> you cant get pregnant from precum or i would be in some serious shit.


Has this guy been living under a rock?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 3, 2008)

under some serious pussy


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Oct 3, 2008)

I remember my first time, I was 17, and I gotta say I was just like my name. I was _NASTY_, I was _RUDE_, and I was a _DOGG_. Ahhhhhh... the good ol' days.


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Oct 3, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> let her catch you beatin your johnson


 
lmao... well, luckily she'll do that for me. and we do plenty, just not sex. which i'm okay with. you guys are making me sound like a big asshole... honestly, its not that bad. I didnt' mean anytying bad by saying that i'm "putting up with it", I really don't mind. it's her choice, and it's not the most important thing to me. we do plenty without sex. Which, again, is fine. It's more in the relationship department that i'm fucked... her dad is basically like "he's not christian so you can't date him." It's fucked! it's fucking 2008, not the day of jesus. religion is a personal choice, and I support her fully so it shouldn't even be an issue. Also, Jointsmith, no I haven't tried marrying her! I'm fucking 18! lol


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Oct 3, 2008)

CanadianGrowMan said:


> lmao... well, luckily she'll do that for me. and we do plenty, just not sex. which i'm okay with. you guys are making me sound like a big asshole... honestly, its not that bad. I didnt' mean anytying bad by saying that i'm "putting up with it", I really don't mind. it's her choice, and it's not the most important thing to me. we do plenty without sex. Which, again, is fine. It's more in the relationship department that i'm fucked... her dad is basically like "he's not christian so you can't date him." It's fucked! it's fucking 2008, not the day of jesus. religion is a personal choice, and I support her fully so it shouldn't even be an issue. Also, Jointsmith, no I haven't tried marrying her! I'm fucking 18! lol


 Bad mistake if you were to get married when you're 18 years old, bad news.


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Oct 4, 2008)

pff I know! which is part of why I'm saying what the fuck? It's not like I'm gonna marry this chick! (far as I know... i can't see into the future. but its still too early for that!) I have some friends who are mothers and fathers at my age and talking about getting married. i'm just thinkin... holy SHIT they fucked up lol


----------



## ganjarocker101 (Oct 4, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> being a virgin does suck big time tho. if i could go back in time and lose it in high school i definitely would. guys hear the word virgin...and immediately lose interest. i also think virginity is overrated. whoever said being a virgin was a good thing deserves to be shot...lol


well if it makes you fell any better i love black hair and to tell u the truth the whole virgin thing is more of a turn on than anything to me. it in most cases means ur a classy girl who is a clean carefull person. i respect that


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Oct 4, 2008)

True enough, while I wouldn't be discouraged if the other chick had been around, it'd still be even sweeter if she was a virgin too. Certainly, I would be much less worried about STDs, which I am deathly afraid of. 

GanjaRocker, are you a chick or a dude? I'm beginning to think females may be the only ones who really give a shit.

Did anyone else have to sit through pictures of the advanced-stages STD effects on genitalia in their Sex-ed classes? Good lord, the fucking _horror_ of those images.


----------



## Scuba (Oct 4, 2008)

My first time was when i was 16, i got invited to party in south Sacramento Cali, and there was so many bottles going around I lost track but that's not my thing. I like to smoke, and thankfully i was a very mature 16 yr old and found my self a 22 yr old that liked to smoke too. That was my first time tho and kinda just happened lol, she was almost the perfect starter girl, no offense to anyone.


----------



## Elove11 (Jan 25, 2009)

15 she was 16 17ish


----------



## MarijuanaMixie (Jan 25, 2009)

I lost mine twice... Unfortunately.

The first time I was 13 and only wanted to have sex because my mom told me not to. Hahaha. It was at a friend's house, in THEIR bed with mass people at the house. We got about 5 minutes deep, broke the bed, and had to stop because we THOUGHT his parents came home. Turns out they didn't. Hahaha. And then I remember all I wanted was gatorade...weird. 


THEN 3 years later when I was 16, prom happened. Haha. We ended up leaving early and going to get taco bell. And ended up fucking at my house. To my surprise (not his hahaha) my first time didn't pop my cherry haha and then he got cum on the front of my prom dress! My mom asked what it was and I told her it was mashed potatoes and she knew it was complete bullshit.

We broke up 2 months later. And now that I'm experiencing a new person, I see why his sex hurt so much haha the little fuck was just trying to rail me as hard as he could. 

I guess I should take it as a compliment??


----------



## spoonfucklol (Jan 25, 2009)

hmm....He was probably a dog fucker they ram hard.....j/k. 15...Now i have a daughter and she is the light in my life, I love watching them grow. And buying toys. She is in love with dora.


----------



## grassified (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah first time sucks really bad. I always find that fingering a girl first works best, doesnt hurt her as much.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

MarijuanaMixie said:


> I lost mine twice... Unfortunately.
> 
> The first time I was 13 and only wanted to have sex because my mom told me not to. Hahaha. It was at a friend's house, in THEIR bed with mass people at the house. We got about 5 minutes deep, broke the bed, and had to stop because we THOUGHT his parents came home. Turns out they didn't. Hahaha. And then I remember all I wanted was gatorade...weird.
> 
> ...


lol your a funny girl


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 26, 2009)

man i read this last page and i think thats as far as im going to go, im not even going to look at any pages prior to now...i feel disgusted


----------



## TheDankness (Jan 26, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> man i read this last page and i think thats as far as im going to go, im not even going to look at any pages prior to now...i feel disgusted


What was it that grossed you out so bad? Nothing out of the ordinary on this page, its not like anyone lost it to a farm animal or something.

For me, I didn't pop my cherry until I was 18, too focused on sports(what a waste) to be messing with any girls. I ended up getting a football scholarship from a state university. Ironically, the fact that I played football in college was the contributing factor to me getting laid many, many times. 

Once again ironically, now I'm 22, football season is never coming again for me(I quit after one season, decided sports was just another form of societal control, and I ain't no fucking Gucci little piggy), and now all I have to show for it is a bad back. 8 years well spent, yeah right...

But I still get laid bitches!


----------



## DeweY (Jan 26, 2009)

UnderAge All The Way Haha I Was 15


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 26, 2009)

the ugh 16 year old girl up there, well if she isnt the way she writes makes me think she isnt very old...and to sit here and read that shit makes me feel like a pedophile! and from my experiences people degrade their selves to lose their virginity...i dont want to hear about it so thats why i stop here...i guess when i opened this up i wasnt expecting what i was in for


----------



## Roseman (Jan 26, 2009)

.............when I screwed for the first time.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

thedankness said:


> what was it that grossed you out so bad? Nothing out of the ordinary on this page, its not like anyone lost it to a farm animal or something.
> 
> For me, *i didn't pop my cherry until i was 18,* too focused on sports(what a waste) to be messing with any girls. I ended up getting a football scholarship from a state university. Ironically, the fact that i played football in college was the contributing factor to me getting laid many, many times.
> 
> ...


wtf are you kidding me? Since when did men have a cherry?


----------



## TheDankness (Jan 26, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> wtf are you kidding me? Since when did men have a cherry?


Dude I was just using the expression loosely. No, I did not actually pop any sort of cherry, just lost my virginity.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> Dude I was just using the expression loosely. No, I did not actually pop any sort of cherry, just lost my virginity.


just checkinG


----------



## MarijuanaMixie (Jan 26, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> lol your a funny girl


thanks. that tends to happen after you life has been filled with many...umm... "_enlightening_" experiences hahaha.


----------



## JerkMaine (Feb 24, 2009)

13 on the baseball bleachers in the park. That was great


----------



## Hedgehunter (Feb 24, 2009)

15 and it lasted maybe.... 4 mins ??lol... can last double that now ! .....


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

whats a virgin?


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 24, 2009)

imtylerdammit said:


> What age?!!


 lost mine around 16 or 18 cant fucken think ... it was my friends cuzin 
woke in a bathtub w/ her the next mourning still stoned from the night b4


----------



## ace holmes (Feb 24, 2009)

first time i lost it i was 16 she was 17 but it was great cuz i actually broke her cherry a month earlier we did it like three times that night we went crazy we did it like 20 times that week broke like three condoms so much drama lolz stoned only during the first time though sobered up for two and three


----------



## suedonimn (Feb 25, 2009)

*I was 6, yes six years old, and yes it made me confused and depressed for much of my life. It has been a strange life so far...*


----------



## Neph (Feb 28, 2009)

I met this chick online and we started talking just as friends but I soon fell in love with her. Turned out the feeling was mutual. We talked every night for hours. I decided I wanted her to be my first. So I waited three years, till I was 18, to lose my virginity when she came to visit me for the first time. The first time was just plain awkward and her dad almost caught us. The second time was great. It was her last night here. We did it all night, for like 7 hours. We don't date cause of the distance but I still love her and we still talk all the time.


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Mar 1, 2009)

the first time i had sex.. was actually with my wife. but it was funny we were trying not to have vaginal sex... sdaving thaat for when we got married hahaha. anyways we started with anal then i guess it hurt her and she pulled forward and my d**k came out and in her vagina. totally sweet. lets just say. she enjoyed that a lot more than her arse. good times that was almost three years ago now...


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ hahha thats an awesome story!!! 

my first time the girl accused me of rape and told the whole school. i was 15 and a freshman. she even went as far as hitting herself and cutting herself and blamed it on me... not a good time. it was also in the woods with a shit load of mosquitos bitting my ass haha


----------



## TwistedBladez (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^
lol don't want mosquitos biting my ars


I'm still a virgin and proud of it , not in a hury to lose it since I'm waiting for the right female


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Dear lord, don't do that anymore without washing, seriously.If you go from anal to vaginal, you could give her horrible infections.How are you still a virgin if you get fucked in the ass?Is this the kind of shit sex ed is teaching our youngsters?Ok, rant done.


x420xTeXaN said:


> the first time i had sex.. was actually with my wife. but it was funny we were trying not to have vaginal sex... sdaving thaat for when we got married hahaha. anyways we started with anal then i guess it hurt her and she pulled forward and my d**k came out and in her vagina. totally sweet. lets just say. she enjoyed that a lot more than her arse. good times that was almost three years ago now...


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

x420xTeXaN said:


> the first time i had sex.. was actually with my wife. but it was funny we were trying not to have vaginal sex... sdaving thaat for when we got married hahaha. anyways we started with anal then i guess it hurt her and she pulled forward and my d**k came out and in her vagina. totally sweet. lets just say. she enjoyed that a lot more than her arse. good times that was almost three years ago now...


that line actually works?


----------



## PamelaIsley (Mar 3, 2009)

21 
First guy I kissed (lawls). aand, so far the only one on my list. Almost rebounded, but seriously glad I didn't.


----------



## kirouki (Mar 20, 2009)

Very awkwardly at 19.


----------



## Kant (Mar 20, 2009)

kirouki said:


> Very awkwardly at 19.


isn't that kind of a prerequisite for the first time?


----------



## kirouki (Mar 21, 2009)

Kant said:


> isn't that kind of a prerequisite for the first time?


 I guess so!


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 21, 2009)

17.... but had the chance when i was 15 but she "wasnt ready" even tho we were in her bedroom completely naked.. but im too much of a gentlemen to force myself on a female.

and when i was 17, and had sex for the first time... it was great... but it sucked at the same time. i NEVER should have fucked that girl, bad decision on both our parts. its been years since then, and i still regret doing it with her.


----------



## blazindapurple (Mar 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I was 12 when a friend of mines mom had her way with me .. It lasted all of 2 min.. I got it in and within 3 strokes i was spunking all over... I did what every 12 year old would do .. I TOLD EVERYONE that I GOT LAID ... Somehow my Mom found out and beat the shit out of the lady.. well after about 7 yrs later that same lady's daughter (who was my age) was sucking me off daily for coke ...


 
okay dude where do you live? i have never heard of a twelve year old getting laid by their friends mom and then her daughter givving you blow jobs for coke are you like a pimp or something? because if you are then i mustkiss-ass


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 22, 2009)

15.. gave me the worst carpet burn on my knees you could imagine


----------



## Mushman707 (May 18, 2009)

15. showed up at my boys to smoke a blunt and there was a drunk slutski who took mine and my two homies v cards. veddi nice


----------



## cph (May 18, 2009)

13, in the hospital parking lot. Waiting for her mom to get a migrane shot.


----------



## Big Joop (May 19, 2009)

18 at 4AM on my fucking birthday. I barely knew the chick, but in that day I had my first kiss, my first hour-long kiss, and my v-card taken. It was pretty shitty our first time. I had no condom so she freaked at first. Then, when she happened to cum, she fucking stopped, leaving me blue ballin' 'till the next day. After that, shit was fine for a while.


----------



## TokedTilIChoked (May 24, 2009)

i was 18 and she was experienced...but she also had 2 cats and i am allergic, so i got laid and broke out in hives all at the same time....guess i broke even


----------



## 810king (May 27, 2009)

well im 18 n still a virgin, but its not like i aint tried 2 lose it. me n my girl (same age) r both virgins n we tried, on 2 occasions, 2 fuck but everytime we do we have 2 stop cause she "it hurts." ive thought about jus givin up cause i only got 1 strike left but i was basically wonderin how i can reduce her pain.


----------



## aba (May 27, 2009)

810king said:


> well im 18 n still a virgin, but its not like i aint tried 2 lose it. me n my girl (same age) r both virgins n we tried, on 2 occasions, 2 fuck but everytime we do we have 2 stop cause she "it hurts." ive thought about jus givin up cause i only got 1 strike left but i was basically wonderin how i can reduce her pain.


have her get on top so she can control the situation. 

My first time was when I was 12 with a 16 year old slutty hoe, my friends sister and my friend was sleeping on the floor...
then it didin't happen again till I was 18.


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 27, 2009)

43


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 27, 2009)

810king said:


> well im 18 n still a virgin, but its not like i aint tried 2 lose it. me n my girl (same age) r both virgins n we tried, on 2 occasions, 2 fuck but everytime we do we have 2 stop cause she "it hurts." ive thought about jus givin up cause i only got 1 strike left but i was basically wonderin how i can reduce her pain.


ok young champ! its called LUBE

even if your condom has lube on it, it gets used up pretty quick so even put lube on a condom 

she is going to be such a freak when you lube up your beast she'll probably end up swallowing all 4 and a half inches of your meat hahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## 810king (May 27, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> ok young champ! its called LUBE
> 
> even if your condom has lube on it, it gets used up pretty quick so even put lube on a condom
> 
> she is going to be such a freak when you lube up your beast she'll probably end up swallowing all 4 and a half inches of your meat hahahahhahahahahaha


 
hahahaha very funny but i been did dat, she still sheds tears


----------



## Genocide420 (Jun 3, 2009)

imtylerdammit said:


> HOTandSEXY! I LOVE YOU! that show was the shit when it was on. no matter what i was doin i would listen to it every night. never called in but that was defiantely the best part about 10pm!
> 
> thats crazy you know what im talkin about


dude dr.drew used to come on 104.5 the edge down this way! that show was bad ass


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 6, 2009)

was 14

she was 16 

it was great and she started kind of enjoying it half way through
10 minutes later she was crying

shits scarring..


----------



## joshbigbuds (Jun 7, 2009)

i love sex but not the smell if anyone gets me


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 9, 2009)

get here drunk tell here pop a pain pill smoke a blunt rub ice on here u know wat and ease it in


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2009)

joshbigbuds said:


> i love sex but not the smell if anyone gets me



wrong hole.


----------



## unknownuk420 (Jun 9, 2009)

this is a stupid question but do you have to have blown your load to lose your v-card?


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 9, 2009)

KidCreole said:


> 18. and my first time was weird! found out i was "blessed" and then she cried and hugged me for 15 mins... still dont understand that part...


its called lube


----------



## 810king (Jun 10, 2009)

oldmandroman said:


> get here drunk tell here pop a pain pill smoke a blunt rub ice on here u know wat and ease it in


now dat is some fucking beau-ti-ful advice

good lookin ( = thanks)


----------



## BIGBUDDZ (Jun 14, 2009)

Ye you have ta blow your load or else you still a virgin.. Haha i lost when i was 17 an she was 20! It was great she kinda new what she was doing and no crying atall


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Jun 14, 2009)

It's not rape if you yell "surprise". That's how I lost my virginity.

jk. 

~CGM~


----------



## 420forever1289 (Jun 14, 2009)

i was 12.....wasnt her 1st time


----------



## jeepboi (Jun 15, 2009)

i voted still got it i have lots of valentines cards, how could you lose them someone took time out of their day to think of you and you lose it.


----------



## Bu66les (Jun 15, 2009)

I lost mine while I was stoned. where is the check box for that?


----------



## 1twstdFCK (Oct 5, 2009)

i was 12 when i started fuckin


----------



## Permabuzz (Oct 5, 2009)

14... Reall uneventful.. minimum pain,never bled, really just stared around the whole time, could tell he felt awkward too =\


----------



## Permabuzz (Oct 5, 2009)

jeepboi said:


> i voted still got it i have lots of valentines cards, how could you lose them someone took time out of their day to think of you and you lose it.


Hahahaha! Funny


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 5, 2009)

i was 15 she was 17 and a major slut, but she got drunk off of 2 mikes hards. do i need to say more?


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Oct 5, 2009)

16. Had sex with a 16 year old in a hammock facing a lake while a thunderstorm was going... The view was awesome but the sex sucked.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 5, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> 16. Had sex with a 16 year old in a hammock facing a lake while a thunderstorm was going... The view was awesome but the sex sucked.


sounds like she was a cold fish

how does one person lose it when they were over 32? im not surprised that there are 48 virgins on here


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Oct 5, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> sounds like she was a cold fish
> 
> how does one person lose it when they were over 32? im not surprised that there are 48 virgins on here


Yeah. She pretty much laid there and took it. I had a horrible opinion of sex after that until a few girls, some cocaine and 6 straight hours of sex led me to my Sex Renaissance.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 6, 2009)

I was five.


----------



## smoker toker (Oct 6, 2009)

I was 13.. it was outside.. cold... my ass was numb and the grass was fuckin' irritating.. haha was over way too quick but somehow managed to do it twice =p

 Smoker Toker


----------



## Mrpothead (Oct 6, 2009)

Dude, that is called molestation, when a 12 year old boy is messed with.
I think that is really sad.

And at 19 you were dealing with coke? How sad your life sounds-and not meant as an insult, don't get pissed off...just seems like such a loss of childhood when you should have been outside, running around, getting fresh air, etc.


----------



## Platipy (Oct 6, 2009)

i was 18... always planned on waiting til i was in a serious relationship but shit happens when you are wasted. had sex for three hours straight and couldnt finish cause i was too wasted, needless to say i found sex was a great way to workout.


----------



## leeny (Oct 6, 2009)

16 to my coke dealer... weird situation but I did NOT fuck him for coke... just gotta get that straight lol


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mrpothead said:


> Dude, that is called molestation, when a 12 year old boy is messed with.
> I think that is really sad.
> 
> And at 19 you were dealing with coke? How sad your life sounds-and not meant as an insult, don't get pissed off...just seems like such a loss of childhood when you should have been outside, running around, getting fresh air, etc.


Are you under the impression that coke makes you want to sit down and do nothing?


----------



## stalebiscuit (Oct 6, 2009)

i was 17, i didnt really have much motivation to get laid back in the day

now on the other hand.........so many ladies out there


----------



## snail240 (Oct 8, 2009)

I was 17 and it was the shit dont know what the fizzle you guys are talking about. I like "friendly" girls though they know what to do just wrap it and everyones happy. People scared of sex and saving themselves is crazy have fun lifes short. I would think differently if I had kids screaming at me in the background like some but I wrap my shit no shame in safe game.


----------



## timsatx1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fourteen. In a movie theater. Her vagina stunk so bad now that I think about it.


----------



## Groga (Oct 8, 2009)

timsatx1 said:


> Fourteen.


najsss.

I was 15, she was celebrating her 16th birthday.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Oct 9, 2009)

I was 12. Playing doctor escalated. I wasn't even sexually into girls yet, it just happened because I felt like it should have. I dunno. Didn't have sex again until I was 16.


----------



## grow space (Oct 9, 2009)

I was 17 and i loved it, even it was a lil weird, but it was so so good...Girlfriend was 18....
Iiis nice, I like, I like sex...(Borat shit)


----------



## burninghope13 (Oct 9, 2009)

was 13 and rediculosly drunk she was 15 and sober regret it alot i might add but awell cant change things now. just goes to show how good it was being a teenager around here haha dont talk to her anymore after she slept with 1 of my best friends so i slept with her sister


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Oct 12, 2009)

burninghope13 said:


> was 13 and rediculosly drunk she was 15 and sober regret it alot i might add but awell cant change things now. just goes to show how good it was being a teenager around here haha dont talk to her anymore after she slept with 1 of my best friends so i slept with her sister


We never lose it how we think we're going to. It's cool, it's not like virginity was a material substance anyway.


----------



## luckydog82 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just looked at the poll result i wonder who was the 40 year old virgin.I was 16 she was 24 and i couldn't wait to get to school to tell the lads everything she didn't know i was 16 she said i was 20 i said yeah you're right ha ha


----------

